# Starting Medicated FET - Part 6



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Any news from Noodle ?

Sara  for today

Well I am finally on my way and started to downreg yesterday   trying tofigure out roughly when my embies go back in going stircrazy here   

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya
Does anyone know how to move this list from the part 5 
Or does it have to be typed up again in here ??

Sharon


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Will have a look


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Wondered if I can join you.... I have been sniffing for a week now and due to have my first scan at the end of next week.  I have absolutely no idea how this works ...ie when I'll be ready for transfer - I'm guessing it takes 2-4 weeks to build the lining up??!!  I've got three blastocysts frozen and am keeping my fingers crossed that one will survive in the thaw....
Best of luck to all of us - I'm actually feeling the most positive I've been in the last 3 years so hopefully this is a good sign!!!

Love Melx

p.s  anyone else find the sniffing makes them feel bloated and sluggish??


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya Mel

I am just behind you only started sniffing yesterday. All I asked was roughly when do the embies go back in I was tod roughly mid cycle on day 15. Hope that helps a bit  
BTW What clinic are you at ?


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

great - so not masses of time to wait! I was feeling fine on the sniffing for the first 5 days and then yesterday I had one of those wacky turns      Was feeling very crappy, fat and ugly and decided that everyones life was so much better then mine!!!!  Clearly.... very very hormonal!!!! BUT ... I've woken up ok today and have gone the complete opposite way - feeling very positive. My poor husband is literally walking around on eggshells!!!!
I'm under the ACU at University College London. They seem very good there but do not really explain what is going on half the time. My first IVF in september was swapped from IUI at the last minute because I was overstimulated.  Found the whole thing horrible and looking back now I'm not really surprised that it didn't work - I was sooooo stressed, working ridiculous hours and in hysterics every night, crying and convincing myself it had all gone wrong!!!  Determined not to be like this this time but its difficult - every step of the way, there are no guarantees and waiting to hear results every 5 minutes really gets to me... in many ways I'd rather not be so knowledgeable about cell sizes and grades - what difference does it really make - I mean I was given a 60% chance of success with IVF as I had 2 blastocysts transferred and then at the end of the day it didn't work so now my attitude is to forget stats and just keep calm and positive - I comfort myself with the fact that if I dodnt deep down no it was going to work at some stage, then I wouldn't put myself through this - I mean who would!!!!!!!

I think as well that its a really good time of the year to get pregnant - look at the sky outside today?!!!  Fantastic - so much more inspiring then dark miserable winter nights -.... 

xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls , well its all over for me the   has arrived i also done a test and it was bfn    so back to the drawing board for me xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh Christina, I am so so sorry, hope you are ok sending you a big   
Take care
Sharon xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Christina I am so sorry hunny  , no words can help, just totally gutted for you.   life really s such a bl**dy s**t. You have come across on this thread as a really positive strong woman and I hope when the pain starts to subside your strength will help you through. You know we're all here for you  

Sparkies xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Shabba Started Progynova 3rd March, lining scan 16th March

Georgia  started 10th March

Sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

Saraheverhopeful Waiting for AF

Keltin  Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

_Ladies in waiting (& beyond)_

Radnorgirl    

Shaz72   

Bezagirl   

Nibbles   

Freespirit   

Emily6   

Mg79   

Choccycake   

Maia   

Noodle     Test 8th March

SaraM    Test 11th March

Sparkies    Test 12th March

Sopical     Test 12th March

Christinahagan    Test 14th March


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I have transferred the list from the other thread - with the help of Georgia (  )

I will update it a bit later with the new ladies, so if there is anything you would like me to change, please let me know.

Sharon xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Christina - so sorry lovely   feel so sad for you    Big hugs   Look after yourself.  
Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Georgia Started 10th March

mn23160 Lining scan w/e 16th March

Shabba Started Progynova 3rd March, lining scan 16th March

Sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

Saraheverhopeful Waiting for AF

Keltin  Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

_Ladies in waiting (& beyond)_

Radnorgirl    

Shaz72   

Bezagirl   

Nibbles   

Freespirit   

Emily6   

Mg79   

Choccycake   

Maia   

Christinahagan   

Noodle     Test 8th March

SaraM    Test 11th March

Sparkies    Test 12th March

Sopical     Test 12th March


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

Just popped in to say that I got    

I have had really bad AF pains since Wednesday and was convinced it was ll over for me. I still have the pains now so I have no idea what they are 
I am unable to get excited over my result which is really sad  but after what happened last time I am so so nervous. What if that happens again and it alll goes wrong before my 1st scan  
The scan is booked for 2nd April so I hope it hangs on until then.

Thanks for all your support

Lover

Sara
xx

p.s Nicky  - Where are you?? Hope all is ok with you


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sara - great news hunni - it must be hard to be excited with whats happened in the past.

Try to think postive and enjoy your  

Lots of Love 
Sharon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Sara - Congratulations on your BFP so pleased for you.  You see it only takes one    I can totally relate to your fears.  I am having my 7 week scan tomorrow had one at 5 + 4 a sac was there but no heart beat, I am praying that it will have developed now.  Try and tentatively enjoy it, you have done so well 

Sharon - How are you lovely?  How was the theatre?  Hope you had a lovely time and managed to do your injection on the move  

Nicky - I hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone else Love Lesley x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. Sara-congrats, i had a funny feeling you were going to be ok. Keep  and try to think in small steps, one day at a time. Its all the luxury of excitement us IVF Er's can afford. But what a good step  . One that a lot more of us will want to be experiencing I'm sure.  Good luck hun. 

Poor Christina, i really feel for you.  I have experienced the ole AF showing up before the test, i felt cheated. I have my fingers and every thing crossed for your next TX. You never know, that could be the one. Hope you have loads of support at home and start to feel more upbeat soon. Were you on the progynova and progesterone? i was assuming that we would nt get our AF s til we stopped all medication  does anyone know the answer to this?

Lesley- Good luck for your scan, i really hope they see a good strong ticker! 

Sparkies- good luck for you too hun. I hope that ole p stick was wrong.   

Nicky- I really hope your coping with all that life is throwing at you. Words can t change anything, but know we re thinking about you. And are praying you have that BFP you so deserve. 

As for me, i could not resist the p stick and did a test on Saturday that was BFN, i know it was early, but i figured if i was pregnant i would at least get a faint positive. But no, so now I'm utterly convinced it has nt worked and am finding it difficult to find the will to jab myself 3 times aday and pop all those pills!  Im gonna book a holiday tomorrow, that ll help make me feel better! Sigh ! I really was nt going to do it, i really wished i had nt now. I ll know for sure tomorrow.

best wishes to everyone

Sopical X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Sopical & Sparkeis - I do hope it was wrong and tomorrow will bring you your so deserved BFP          Thinking of you  

Love Lesley x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi

Sopical & Sparkies- I hope you get a different result tomorrow good luck   

Sara - Congrates on the BFP  

Christina - sending you  

Nicky - Hope you are ok   hanging out for your results  

Hi to everyone  

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

I've been watching this thread for awhile, and am wondering if I can join in?  I have 2 days left of the pill, then wait for AF, and then visit my clinic and start the fet process (I think with an ET date around Easter).  I don't ovulate on my own so it will be medicated and they don't really know why I never became pregnant with all the IUI attempts.  Am excited and very nervous to start fet, but am holding on to the miracles of medicine as our dear son was born via IVF after 6 months of IUIs.  We have 4 frosties and really hope that this works and won't have to start the process again, but I guess we'll cross that bridge when/if we come to it.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, and it's wonderful to hear positive news like Sara.  Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

well no surprises for me I had yet another ..Just not meant to be. Probably will call it a day now, as after 11 years trying to have a baby and putting my life on hold enough is enough and there is more to me than having a baby, just don't know what that is yet!!! very strange to say and never thought I would but I feel almost relaxed and positive and looking forward to the future.. maybe it's still the drugs   or maybe because we made a decision... Time to think of a new dream...

I wish you all the very best luck in the world on this journey through tx and those with bfn love and strength for future tx, hope all your dreams come true,
Lots of love Sparkies xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sparkies, I'm so sorry hunni   
take care 
Sharon xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi sara m well done on your bfp


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sparkies am soo sorry to hear of your bfn it sucks doesnt it , you have been tro it trying for 11 years and it does take its toll on you , i wish you all the best for the futrure and keep in touch please take care xxxxxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls i have done an other test bfn   the thing is do i still take my meds ? i carnt get thro to my clinic  thet really annoy me , i am defo changing my clinic xx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Christina: Maybe the clinic wants you to carry on till your official test date? Must be so hard for you...    

Sopical: Fingers crossed, hope you get a better result today!!!     

Sparkies: I'm so so sorry hun!       with you

Sara: Well done!!!  



Update on my frosties. Well the news is not the best. Today is day 5 and supposedly ET. But the 4 that were progressing on Saturday are not blasts yet. 3 of them are still progressing and maybe ET will be tomorrow. There are also another 4 that are "viable" (whatever that means...)  But now the clinic says that if they are not blasts tomorrow then there will be no ET    I don't understand    If they are alive and progressing why not put 2 in just in case they do take? Why do they have to let them die        

Catty


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Girls - what a sad day   I am so sorry for all you have all been through with all your sad news.  I too have to add to the sad news I'm afraid - went and had my 7 week scan and there was no foetal pole or heart beat.  I'm now trying to arrange for a D & C as I have been told it could take ages to bleed, I really don't want to wait.  I feel so sad. 
Much love and luck to everyone at whatever stage you are at.  Sorry to add to the disapointment    
Lesley x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh Lesley,  really sad to hear your news hun. tut. I really feel for you. Keep your chin up over the next few weeks. I actually said to my sis today that in a way i was glad for a negative rather than the misery of losing it in two weeks time.  Im sure that is not a healthy place for my head to be. Got the call earlier to say ours is a bfn. I already knew so at least did nt spend the day anxious. Well that all folks (as they say). I really feel P ed off with the whole sorry situation and quite frankly do not have the energy to continue on this very distressing roller coaster. The clinic asked if i wanted a follow up appt. I said NO. Unless i have a change of heart (and a decent lottery win) I think thats our lot. I really hope you lovely ladies dreams come true one day. Over and most definitely out.

Sopical X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ladies,
I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes   
I dont know what to say to make anyone feel better
Lesley - i'm am just heartbroken for you - i have never got to that stage, so can only imagine the pain you are going though  

Spoical - It must be really hard to decide 'thats it', give yourself time to heal and see what tomorrow brings  

Christina - I would   that clinic of yours, just when you need them they have let you down, hope you are ok xx

Catty - Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome tomorrow, i have the defrost to come hopefully beg of next week, not looking forward to it xx

ready4afamily - welcome to the thread, i'm afraid you have joined us at a very low point, but sending you lots of positive thoughts for tx - i will add you to the list xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok.
Thinking of you Nicky

Sharon xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh god can this day get any sadder!! Lesley, I'm so sorry to hear your terrible news, I cant believe it   To have your dream so cruelly snatched away is unbearable. Love and strength to you and dh xx
Sparkies xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

man i feel saaaad.  
Im soooo sorry to all of you lovely ladies that are having such bad times lately. This sucks.
I dont know what to say to any of you - just that you know we're there if you need us.
Sending lots of positive thoughts, hugs, baby dust and anything else that anyone may need to make them feel better.  
Thinking of you all
sparkles x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Life can be so cruel,I dont know what to say except I am thinking or you all  
Oh Lesley how terrible for you   
Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

sparkies, christinahagan and sopical, so sorry to hear your news.  I know that our paths didn't really cross in cycling, but I do feel your pain

Bezagirl, so sorry for you too.  This can have such ups and downs.  Just know that it worked for you once so there will be a time for you.

Hugs to all


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi bezagirl i carnt belive what had happened to you am so sorry for you ,all this tx is so cruel why do we have to suffer like this , we only want what god intended us to do ! reproduce ! why is he making it so hard for us ladies . suppose it will make it that bit more speacial when it does happen . xxxx

sopical so sorry to hear of your bfn aswell hope your ok luv xxx

i finally got thro to my clinic they just said " it probaly your period carry on with your drugs and let us know on wed ! bye " they really pee me off am defo changing clinics . so lets hope this gives me new hope . xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Sorry its been awhile but had lots of stuff going on right now, My nan has been getting worse (bless her heart) & I have been up at the hospital everyday with her, its been so emotional & every time I see her my heart feels like its breaking    

Anyway I did my test on saturday and it was   again     I just feel so low right now, think I need to get away for a bit. I have my follow up appointment next Thursday, so its not too long to wait, its just gonna take a while to get the money together to try again!!  

Lesley ~ Awww hunni i'm so sorry to read your last post, you must be devestated hunni, I'm so sorry for you xxx

Also sorry to hear of all the negative's on the board   its so unfair!!!!

Sara m ~ Well done on your BFP though hun, enjoy!!!! xxx

Catch up soon, take care all

love nicky xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Im so pleased you've posted hun - i was so worried about you. I am so sorry to hear your news.
My thoughts are with you. I hope you get through it all OK - it sounds like a break is just what you need. I'll be thinking of you even if you decide not to post for a while - we'll speak again once you are ready hun.
Take care
Sparkles x


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Yesterday seems to have been an all low    and Nicky I'm so sorry hun about your BFN and nan. Can't imagine what you are going through. 

For me, life is much better today. 2 of our frosties had miraculously made it to blasts this morning - one has even started hatching    Spoke to the embryologist and it turns out that frosties quite often need an extra day - guess they are a bit sleepy   He also said that if we had pushed for it, we could have had ET using the not-yet-blast frosties but he adviced against it because it would not work so the standard procedure is to let them die. Luckily 2 of the frosties must have pulled an all nighter and now they are (safe  ) inside me. Fingers crossed they snuggle in and stay      

Catty


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Great news catty!  

Im really pleased for you.  

Sending you lots of         

Sparkles x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Nicky

It's so good to hear from you. I just wish you had better news for us. Sending you a greta big hug. I am here if you need anything and i hope to talk to you again soon  

Changing the subject - anyone want to join me in a team of 4 in the ITS A KNOCKOUT TOURNAMNET  ??

Sara
xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello

Is this thread just for Medicated FET or for us doing natural FET aswell?
Can't seem to find one for unmedicated.
Never done this before and feeling a little anxious and unsure of the process so it would be great to talk with others.

Thank you
Vic


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,
I hope it's OK to join you.
I'm on a medicated FET, I go for my 1st scan on Thu (15th), I'm wondering if anyone knows when I might have my transfers.  I'm at St Marys in NCR and I'm not sure they do it at a weekend if i remember right.
I'm so emotional at the moment, feeling really low and seems to be   a lot. Even my dog has gone into hiding from me.

take care x


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls hope your ok bezagirl hope your bearing up ok    

nikky so sorry to hear all your bad news , its really awfull all of it , really hope your nan is ok thinking of you take care xxx

well i have been ok really since having my bfn i thought i would have been a lot worse , think its cosni started bleeding so early ! i have been to my gp today for my referral letter for my new clinic , even tho i have 3 frosties left in my old clinic i think i need a fresh cycle , what would you girls do ? anyway am off work tomrow so am going to treat ny self to some new shoes    cheer myself up   

hi to all the new girls and good luck with your tx  i will keep poping in to c all the bfps you are all going to get ! xxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Nicky - I am so so sorry, it is just so unfair    Words fail me.  You have really had a tough time recently, I am here for you lovely if you need me and am sending you extra strenth to get through the next few weeks  

Christina - Totally gutted for you    I don't blame you in going to another clinic they don't sound as if they have been responsive to your needs.  I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle.  Did you know you can transfer your frosties.  I too have 3 frosties (1 blast at the Lister and 2 littlen's at Bart's)  I think I am going to do a fresh cycle.  Difficult decision, I know, but you will make the right one  

Vic - Hi lovely - I don't know how to copy the links but there is a "anyone trying natural FET" on here.  So much love and luck to you sweetie  

Sharon - Hope you are still doing well.  Your frosties will wake up keen to get back to you I am sure  

To everyone else thanks for all your kind words, they mean so much to me.  I will be thinking of you as you go through your journey and wish you so much luck that you will have your so deserved little one(s) soon.  

Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Its getting quiet on here now  
I hope everyone is ok
Sorry i havent updated the list, but its really sad for some of you (and i really feel it) so i think it might be best to leave it for now. Just my opinion, let me know if you think differently.

Welcome ckhayes, hope the scan went ok today, was it the baseline scan  Every clinic does it differently. I had baseline scan end of feb, and will have lining scan on Friday if ok will have e/t next week  

I have been keeping up with everyone, but havent posted for a bit sorry   it just got v v sad and i didnt know what to say  
I hope you all know good and bad times, you have been in my thoughts

Sharon xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Not sure how much more c**p life can through at me really.

I got my BFP on Sunday, phoned the hosp etc and posted on here and now its all over   
I did another test to keep checking as I was so paranoid and it is now BFN - I can't begin to tell you how sad I feel. I have tears streaming down my face. I am not reday to accept this in my life. This was my last go at treatment and it has all turned out so cruel.

How can everything have changed around in just 3 days??    I can't beleive that I have had another chemical pregnancy as before. Why oh why??

I am at a loss how to put this so won't even try.

Night

Sara


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sara, i am totally gutted for you  
I cant say anything to make you feel better  

This is such a cruel problem to have, infertility. People will never understand the hurt and pain we go thought to have something that we were put on this earth to have.

Sending you and your family lots of love

Sharon xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

sara m i acrnt belive what has happened to you that is so cruel .why why why does this happen to us . what have your clinic said ? you must be really destroyed i really feel for you . dont know what else to say to u cos its unbeliveable what has happened take care xxx

hi  shabba how r u ?it had been quite hasnet it i think everyone has had enough this time ,carnt blame them  . i am ok really i have had  a few wines tonight    i have really missed it only had 2 ! feel drunk already    well i have gone a bit mad today i thought i would go shopping  cheer myself up   i know feel worse cos i seen a pair of shoes fell in love with them and am now in debt by a 220 pounds ! help my dh will kill me    . b ut i am tryin to make myself feel better by tellin myself how bad i feel !    o well i have them now and they are not going back  hope your ok xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I just wanted to come in and share a huge big   with everyone , life is so   unfair and downright cruel at times , weve all tried so hard , we don't deserve this and its just not fair   Special huge hugs for Bezagirl and Sara   
Love and strength to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the hug Free, i think we needed that  

Christina - woo, i want to see these shoes !! I love shoes (like most women   )
but have never been able to justify spending that much, good girl, hope it cheered you up  

I've got my lining scan tomorrow   so hoping for good news.
Will let you know how i get on.
Stay strong everyone
lots of love and  
Sharon xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Sara, just wanted to say how sorry I am.  So cruel to play with your emotions like that.  My heart goes out to you.  Also sending you big hugs.

Sharon, good luck with your scan.  Let us know how it goes.  Things need to get better over here. 

I'm just waiting for AF now.  I called my clinic yesterday and was told my doctor won't be there on Friday but is working the weekend so will probably go Saturday.  Very anxious to start.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya ready
I bet you cant wait to jump on the roller coaster !!
Its horrible waiting, but not long now hopefully
Loads of luck, we could do with it  
Sharon xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Sara - I am so so sorry, I cant believe it, it is so so unfair to have something that you so dearly want taken away from you, it is so so sad    I am here for you if you need me  

Love Lesley x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Sharon - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Is it just me or does it feel like a you have been on drugs now for ages    I so hope you lining is nice a thick.  Think red all the way   Will dip in tomorrow to see how you get on.

Ready - It is the waiting that is the worse as tx to me means hope    Good luck for your scan on Saturday.  Good luck with the pill popping

Christina -   I love shoes too, but have never spent that much.  What are they like, are they made from gold  

Freespirit - Thanks lovely.  You too have been through a really rough time, hope the pain is getting easier  

Nicky - Thinking of you  

I have been busy, I am going to have a ercp on Monday unless things happen naturally in the meantime - I cried when she said all remains go to the local cemetery.  I just thought they threw them away.  Got my review booked for the beginning of April, but at the moment think we will take a bit of a break from all the ups and downs.  I feel so much better when off the drugs.  Even going to see a nutritionist to see if I can improve egg quality etc - anything to help.  

Take care all, much love an luck to you all in your journey's  
Love Lesley x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies

My my its all sad news on here. Im sooo sorry to all of those that are going through a bad time at the mo. Thinking of you. 
Mahooooosive hug attached.










I had my scan today and started on the prognova. Have got another scan on 24/03, then all being well ET the week after. I hope you are all OK. Well, as OK as can be expected.

Shabba, good luck for your scan hun. Let us know how you get on.

Speak soon ladies. Keep strong.

Much love

Sparkles x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

((((((((( hugs to all you special girls))))))))))

As if we dont go through enough


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Girls am on day 24 of sniffing and Af is due Monday. I know I have a scan 5-6 days later but could any of you lovely ladies tell me roughly when ET will be. I am a childminder so trying to get some time off


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh my things have not been going well for us have they? So sorry to hear your news Sara. TUT.  Life is nt fair.

Just a quick question really, i was wondering if anyone knew how long after all the meds have stopped should the ole AF show up? Be grateful if anyone can shed some light on this. I just want to get my AF and get on with life. I keep thinking things like " they gave me someone elses results and im pregnant really" or "the test was wrong" i am going mad  .

Many thanks.

Sopical X


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I phoned the hospital to cancel my scan and they want to see me tomorrow. They want to do a scan and blood test to try to see what has happened and why. I don't see the point and said so on the phone because that was our last go so nothing will change for me  
Had a crap day really but have managed to eat a little. Not sure how to begin dealing with this


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Im really sorry Sara.  

I think id start with dealing with it the best way you can - smother your DS with all the affection he can take!!!! (until he says GET OFF ME MUM!!!!)   Please try to be positive. I know its really sad, but lots of ladies dont ever get to have what you have been blessed with - your DS. I know that might not be what you need to hear right now, but over time, i hope you realise what a lucky, lucky lady you are. I soooo hope i get to experience that too. 

Gosh, reading back through that, i really hope you dont take what i said the wrong way....Its difficult to put into words. I really hope you start to feel better soon hun. Be strong.  

Thinking of you. 
Sparkles x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not offended about what you said and I do realise how lucky I am and  that others don't get to experience that, but, it still doesnt stop me wanting a sibling for my DS. 
I am not old or ill so feel so sad that this chance has gone. But yes I appreciate that I am luckier than some so will try to remember that especailly when I write my posts.

Sara


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooooh no, it feels like ive told you off. I didnt mean too! I'll blow you some bubbles to make up for it hun!!! Keep strong  

X


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Hugs to everyone...I feel just awful for those that are having it rough now.

Shabba, you bet...I'm so anxious to start.  Thanks for the wishes.

Bezagirl, I'm in tears reading your post.  How awful.  May there be a time for you.

Sparklequeen, hello.  Must feel great to have started and have your scan.  Fet is much better than ivf..less clinic visits.

Georgia, not sure if it's the same at your clinic, but i take estrase for 3 weeks to build up the lining and then have ET.

Sara, extra hugs for you.

Still waiting for AF.  I feel like it's coming and it usually appears on Thursdays but not this time. I know it's silly but here i am worrying that it won't come (I don't ovulate on my own, but do usually get a period when on the pill).  Am really hoping to visit the clinic on Saturday but that won't happen if it doesn't come tomorrow


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Sopical - All my Med Fet have resulted in AF being all over the place last 1 started day before test day  
before that it took 5 days after stopping drugs.But strange as it seems I started spotting on Thursday and now have full AF 6 weeks after our last BFN.Had a 5 day bleed then and again now,but I have POF and havent had a bleed in 5 years   except on Med cycles so what is going on  

Shabba - hope the scan went well   

 to everybody Shaz xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I have been reading your posts and wondered if I could join in  

I am due to start down regging on Monday 19th March and hoping for embryo transfer late April, testing early May (it just seems to take so long, thought it would be shorter cycle than the ICSI).

This is my first FET and would like the company as not sure what to expect and would like to talk to others going through the same thing.

Speak to you all soon.

Spangle xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone had apt with IVF doc doesnt know what to do so trying Heprin,Asprin and viagra   and also going for a Hysto something to check my uterus.I know what viagra does LOL but is Heprin a injection  

Shabba - any news yet how was scan  

Shaz xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya 

Scan went well, will have e/t on tues, getting scared and excited, know whats to come, thats the problem   but will embrace it with open arms  

You will be happy to know i finally found orange pants   i know but i thought they might help  
Anyway, i thought i had mentioned them to one of my mates, but it appears not. Well, i nipped round to visit her on Friday and said i hadnt found any yet. She went upstairs and came back with a lovely pair from Next. She had bought them for her honeymoon and forgot all about them (3 1/2 years ago !!!) and the tag and the crotch plastic thingy was still on them   i think its fate, so does she. Cause they had been in her knicker draw all that time and she hadnt even taken the label off  
And why would anyone buy orange knickers anyway  
I found another pair today in H & M (cheers Georgia   ) which are perfect for the job of sending   energy to my snowbabies when they are put back  

I'm going food shopping tomorrow, so we dont starve   DP hates shopping, but will come with me so one less thing for me to worry about. 
I'm off for the 2ww so will log in and let you know how i'm getting on, but will try not to over analyis everything (easier said than done, i know   )

Welcome Spangle, and Shaz thanks for the   hope you are ok  

To everyone else, hope you are well, have been thinking of you all and wishing you lots of luck 

Take care and lots of  
Sharon xxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sharon - Oh that is just fab news lovely    I will be willing your little embies to wake up so they are all ready to be returned to you where they belong.  I am so please your friend managed to give you some orange undies and that Georgia gave you a tip where to buy more from.  I have a orange jumper I wore for et and continued wearing it for about 3 days it was minging  

Shaz - Heparin thins the blood, it makes the lining a bit more sticky so that it helps with implantation.  Good luck with the hysto and your future tx.  

Good luck to you all which ever stage you are at        

Lesley x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Sharon that is fantastic news wish you well for tuesday. As for me AF is slowly coming not due on till Monday but spotting atm so will be here tomorrow then need to book a scan for Thursday/friday. Have no idea when ET will be though 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Shaz yes heparin is an injection not bad really she says    but when you inject never rub the area as you bruise really easily


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind wishes
I will keep you posted, thats if we make it to the clinic with the snow thats forecast   

I start on the lovely pessaries tonight   hate them, but needs must.
Gonna lie on the couch and read my book for the rest of the afternoon, its really wild out there and lovely and warm in here   DP is out watching the footie, thought i'd better let him out cause he'll be waiting on me hand and foot for a while  

Hope everyone is ok.

Orange pants at the ready    

Speak to you all soon
Sharon xx


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry haven't been on here for ages!!!

Had lining scan on Wednesday and I am ready to go!!!  E/T on Tuesday.  Start the lovely pessaries tonight, carn't wait!!!!!

I am very excited and nervous, just hope my frosties survive defrosting.  Clinic told us that they will phone us when we are on our way to the clinic if it is bad news!!

Take care

Kelly


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Keltin, looks like we will be cycle buddies  
Good luck for Tues hunni and lots of     for the 2ww

Shabba xx

P.S Enjoy the pessaries


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Shabba

Good luck to you too.  Let's hope we both have positive results.  Just got to get through the dreaded 2ww.

Kelly xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Now Ive got my orange pants theres no stopping me   

Will catch up with you at some point over the next week, my plan is to stay in pj's from Tues till Friday   read books and watch films, with DP and my mum popping in to make sure i'm ok.
The last 2ww i never left the house till end of the second week, well it was Dec and very cold outside and i didnt want Pinky and Perky getting cold   - sadly they never made it although i did get a positive pees stick on the same day as a neg blood test   so for a couple of hours we were very happy but knew that it might be a chemical pg and were told it was later that day  
Well, i have lots of positive thoughts for this one, Sonny & Cher will be back where they should be on Tues surrounded by orange pants   if thats not   energy i dont know what is!!

Well i must dash and get the pessaries out   
Speak soon
Sharon xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

keltin and shabba.

I too am starting the pessaries for my FET on Thu, start on a 200mg one tonight.

Sending you lots of   and lets hope we have good news in  couple of weeks... 

 to all......x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck for Thurs Clare - sending you lots of   
Hope the pessaries dont get too messy  

Sharon x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

shaz, I don't get af either unless on the pill or meds.  Strange, isn't it?  Btw...I also had UC as a teen.

Spangle, good luck today.  Do you go in for a scan?  It's my first fet as well.  Our son was born via ivf almost 2 years ago so we have frosties from that.  

Shabba, best of luck for you for tomorrow.  I completely know what you mean about being both excited and nervous.  Please pop in and let us know how you're doing. 

Georgia, it's hard just waiting for af isn't it?  The day I was expecting it, I must have gone to teh bathroom a dozen times within a few hours..just hoping.  Do you think you'll go for your scan tomorrow? 

Kelly, best of luck for you tomorrow. How many frosties do you have?

ckhayes, when's your et?

I had my first scan on Saturday and all is a go to start.  I take 12 pills of estrase a day (12mg in total).  Anyone else take that?  Also take baby aspirin.  I return on Mar 26th with a possible ET of Mar 30th.  That's actually about a week sooner than expected for ET, and am in a bit of a delima, since the few days following the 30th we have plans with friends, my FIL's bday and a few family dinners.  Not sure whether to delay it just before easter (which would burn one less vacation day because of the holiday) or to go for it on the 30th and miss all the family stuff.  I'm very anxious to get it over with, but will feel bad missing stuff.  It'll be harder on dh too since he'll have to take our son by himself.  I'm curious how long it takes all of you from the time you start the meds after af to the time you have ET?  If we go onthe 30th, it'll be less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I have just phoned the clinic and am booked in for 12.30 tomorrow, but will have to call before we leave to see if snowbabies are awake. The rest of today and tomorrow morning are gonna drag, i know  
I just want them back where they belong, then i can snuggle up with them on the couch  

I dont know if its me being all paronoid, but i feel that people around me dont see this as important as the last tx   maybe because we have done it before people expect us to be taking it in our stride. But I think knowing whats ahead of us is worse than not knowing, in this situation anyway  

I'm probably just being over sensitive.
Hope you are all ok

Sharon xx

P.S Ready - Hope you make up your mind, its really hard when tx interfers with everyday life, we still have to live a normal life, but do the tx aswell, no wonder us women as special


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all OK this evening.

Started my Buserelin injections this morning (can not wait for the hot flushes to start, next step to wait for the old  )  -Injections are a bit like riding a bike really - getting to be a bit of a pro with the old needles!!!!  

ready4family - no scans yet, baseline due on the 5th, then as long as all goes to plan onto the tablets (progynova).

Good luck Shabba for tomorrow, everything crossed for you!!! How many frosties do you have We have 3 and are going to defrost all 3 and hopefully as long as they all wake up they will use the best two. Seems wrong some how as would like to give them all a chance but I guess it is one of the things that go with tx - having to make these decisions  

Take care everyone sending lots of   and  

Spangle xxx


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi all

I've had a nightmare, just found out my dad's got to have open heart surgery and my E/T is tomorrow.  Impossible to cancel now as we are far to late down the line.  It's hard enough as it is let alone this aswell!!!!!!!

Clare - Good luck to you on Thursday.

ready4family - Hi ya, I have 3 frosties left so my fingers are crossed that they make it.  Hope all goes well for you.

Shabba - Good luck for tomorrow.  My appointment is 12am!  Really enjoying my pessaries, they are messy already!!

Take care 

Kelly


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Shabba-These pessaries are messy... 

Ready4family-I have to ring on Thu at 9am to see what time to go in for my et later that morning.  We have 7 snowbabies.  They will defrost 2 on Thu as there day 3's they defrost them as they need them.  Hope they are ok and wake with no problems. 

Wishing you all the very best Shabba, ready4familyand Keltin lots of   and babydust  your way...

Take care.....


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya ladies
Kelly, I am so sorry you have more problems to deal with, it doesnt rain but it pours   I'm sure your dad will want you all calm for you e/t, take care hunni xx

Spangle, we have 7 frosties, 2 grade one 8 cell, and the rest we dont know   hopefully they will only need to defrost the 2   I know what you mean about the needles, i was a dab hand at them by the end  

Clare - Good luck for Thurs, fingers crossed xx

I have to ring at 11am to check everything is ok, then off  
So gonna have a bath now and get myself all nice and clean, well you never know who'll be there  

Sharon (I may sound ok, but i'm sh*tting myself   )


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning Girls,

Shabba, I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you today.  That's so exciting.  I feel the exact same as you with feeling like others think that this is not as important.  I guess in our case, it's because we have a son, but ithat doesn't mean that it's not an emotional rollercoaster.  Also like you said, its like others think we should be pros by now.  At least we have others here who understand what we're going through. I like your comment about women being special.

spangle, how long do you take injections for af to show up?  I was just on the pill and started after that.  Good idea to defrost all 3 and take the best 2.

Keltin, I'm so sorry to hear about your father.  Does he know what you're going through?  I'm sure he'd want you to still have et after everything.  Good luck to you today.

ckhayes, you have a great number of frosties.  Only 2 more days.  Positive vibes to you too.

It's a popular time for ET so sending everyone good luck.  May dreams come true.

I'm still struggling with the two dates (dh is indifferent and says its up to me).  So many pros and cons if we go for the earlier date and miss all the family stuff and plans and likewise for the easter date.  Guess we have until Monday (our appt) to decide.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls 

Do you have room for another one? 

I started down reg's on Friday 9th March and should be having my baseline scan on Friday (as long as the the old witch turns up - am still waiting  ).  Does anyone know if AF can be delayed by down regs?  I can't remember this part of my last cycles  

I won't bore you with my history as it's all in my profile  .  

Keltin, I have been reading this thread for a few weeks but haven't been brave enough to post however, I really wanted to post today to say that I am so sorry to hear about your dad.  I had a similar situation when I had my first full fresh cycle as my dad had to have brain surgery during my 2ww. Not the best timing for a 2ww, what with the stress and having to commute up to London to visit him.  But it still worked for me so it can for you too.  I know it's so hard but try to stay  .

Shabba, hope all went well today and that you have two lovely embies onboard.  

Ready4family, hope you are able to make a decision soon.  It's a hard one isn't it but whatever decision you make will be the right one  

Spangle, hope the injections are going okay.  Do you stuff from hot flushes whilst on down regs?  

Ckhayes and Georgia, good luck for Thursday.  

Bezagirl and Sara,  . 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I think it might take me a while to get up to speed with everything going on - I blame it on the drugs


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi all

Bad day today.  My 3 embies did not survive the thaw.  But can you believe it they only told me when we were gowned up ready to go!! A nurse told us we had 10 minutes before it was our turn then another nurse came in and said that we should not have been told to gown up and that they had tried to call us (but they hadn't cause I had my phone in my hand all the way there).  We were in total shock, we didn't know what to say.  We were absolutely gutted and angry.

I also found out last night that my dad has got to have a triple bypass now so I am totally fed up!!!!

Shabba - hope everything went ok for you today.

Good luck to everybody else.

Kelly


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Keltin,

Iam so sorry about your news, i really cant believe they did that too you, it really is disgraceful.
Such a horrible day for you, my heart goes out to you and your DH.

Take care, 
sending you and your family hugs.  x x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Kelly, I'm so gutted for you.  Am just so sorry that you went thorugh all of this (emotionally and physically) and the embryos didn't make it.  So sorry about your dad too.  Hang in there.  There will be a time for you.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning All

Lots of replies to catch up on!!

Keltin I am so sorry about your embies  , it must be heart breaking and handled very badly by the clinic. Give yourselves time to be angry and emotional as you need to get this out...... Sorry to hear of your Dad as well, nothing ever seems to be easy but with love and support you will all be OK xxx.

I know this is a little irrelevant now but I have been reading "Child against all odds" which is by Dr Robert Wilson (Dr on telly with black curly hair and glasses). The book looks at the History, controversy and investigations into IVF etc. He says that all though stress appears to effect animal fertility is has not be proven to effect humans. He says that in many cases that it does not work for no apparent reason there is nothing that you can really do to determine the outcome. Unfortunately a lot of success is down to luck...... I do not know if this offers any comfort but made me feel a little more at ease as it made me realise there is not a lot I can do to change things - it is natures way!!! Although this does not stop me feeling that it is totally unfair and unjust when it does not work!!!  

Shabba - hope all went OK and you are getting comfy with those embies  .

beanie35 - welcome hun, I am due my baseline scan on 6th April all being well, we should be on 2ww around the same time I would have thought.

Ready4family - I am on day 3 of down regs now - on the buserelin for approx 2 weeks, from memory the bleed comes after about 7 days. No to flushes yet - but did get them last time so just waiting (name of this game). As long as baseline OK then start progynova and halve Buserelin until a couple of days prior to transfer, which should be about 23rd April I think?!?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Love and  

Spangle. xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Am so sorry to hear your news Keltin and I cannot believe how they treated you at the hospital. xx

Thanks Spangle, I glad that you have managed to get some comfort from the book you have been reading. I think we are all deserving so good luck on this board  .  Glad to hear that the hot flushes haven't started yet!  I don't seem to suffer too badly from s/e on down regs thankfully.  I've supposed to have my baseline scan on Friday but AF still hasn't shown.  I have been pencilled in for ET on 11 April (if all goes to plan) but assume treatment could be delayed so we may well be on the 2ww together.  We can go mad together  

Morning all


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Just a quickie as DP is out and would not be happy with me not tucked up in bed!!
It might not make much difference but last time i stayed in bed for a couple of days, and am doing it this time aswell. DP has gone to work and my mum will be around shortly, i know i'm very lucky  

We now have 2 grade 1, 3 and 4 cell embies, Sonny & Cher on board, we were very lucky and only lost one in the defrost, although it is still sad. I am sitting here in my orange pjs   so lets hope that is enough positive vibes for now, if not the orange pants are next !! (was saving them for when i'm up and dressed   (i like to think i'm kooky, not weird   )
E/T went ok, a little sore this time, and i felt a bit worried when the dr said i can see you've had some work done on the neck of your womb   probably the laser tx and letz biopsy i had some years ago, but hes the first to say anything !

Kelly, I am so so sorry about what has happened to you, my heart really goes out to you and your family, hope you are ok  

To everyone else, hope you are ok, but must dash before i get caught  
Will catch up tomorrow, hopefully
Take care
Sharon xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Many congratulations on being PUPO Shabba.  Enjoy being looking after for the next few days. 
Hope Sonny and Cher are settling into their new home nicely


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

beanie, welcome.  I know how you feel as I kept up with this thread for a bit too and then eventually posted.  THe decision of the dates is tough, and a lot of it comes down to guilt vs really wanting to get things going.  Let's hope af comes soon as I'm sure you're anxious to have your scan on friday.

Spangle, in one sense it's comforting to know that stress has no impact since if things out of our control happen, then it won't affect our chances.  Ont he other hand, it feels like there's nothing we can do to help our chances.  Bet you're counting down the days for the progynova.  I was on the pill so constantly counted down until I got to the placebo. 

Shabba, wonderful news on your embryos doing so well.  I haven't heard about the orange pant thing until you mentioend it a few posts ago, but I'm assuming it's a good luck + thing?  Sending you positive vibes during your 2ww.  Enjoy your relaxing time.  Keep us updated.

I'm now taking the estrase (12mg / day) to build up my lining and my stomach is feeling funny.  Kind of sore and maybe a bit crampy (which just started today).  Does anyone know if this is normal?  Our doctor never mentioned side affects with the meds.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is.
Beanie, has af arrived, if not heres a little dance to help it along       lets hope you can have your baseline scan soon

Hiya Ready, I dont know what estrase is, sorry, is that the same as progynova and cyclogest 
I suppose it would make your tummy feel abit funny cause of what its for, but i would check with the clinic if i was you, just to be sure. The orange pants thing - well orange is a positive colour, orange spots and stuff, well i though orange pants are positive vibes right were they are needed !! lets hope it works 

Spangle - wether true or not, the book will give us some comfort knowing there is nothing really we can do to make this happen. So i think its a good thing. Although i'm still gonna rest up and cuddle the embies in my tummy till i know one way or the other, dp says i'm like a wino with a bottle  he cant get near them when i'm sleeping cause my hand is always on them, and i walk around with my hand on my tummy aswell (only in the house, dont want peeps to think i'm mad  )

Clare, I hope everything went well for you today - sending you    please let us know how you got on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kelly, hope you are ok and your dad is bearing up, sending you a big 
Hope everyone else is ok

Take care and will check in again soon
Sharon xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry Sparkle, missed you  
Good luck for scan, is it 24th  Sorry mind going  

Sharon xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Sharon, thank you for the AF dance. Unfortunately she still hasn't arrived so not sure what is going on or what will happen now.  Hopefully will know more when I go to the clinic tomorrow.

How are you doing?


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Shabba,  

Hope your resting well.
My transfer went smoothly yesterday, I had a 6 and 7 cell embryo defrosted which changed to a 4 and 5 cell.  This happened to a friend where she had a 6 cell that went to a 4 and had a BFP in Feb.  The worst bit was holding my full bladder, made worse as i pee when I'm nervous. 

sending you lots of positive vibes      and 

I've been having a little bit of aching going on in my tummy, not sure if it's the tablets or the pessaries (which seems to be getting more messy by the day) or nerves, keep imagining everything... 

We test on day 17, feel's such a long time off.

I keep rubbing my tummy, talking to them   i never did this last time, i feel really   about this time.  My DP kisses them goodnight.

Take care x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news Clare   for your frosties

Dont worry, your not going , last time i called them Pinky & Perky and as it was christmas i sang Mariah Carey to them (all i want for christmas......... ) probably why they didnt stay, i dont have the best voice  This time its Sonny and Cher and I sing 'I got your babes' to them, and dp kisses them aswell  Anything to make it easier i say, is ok.

I've had some twinges last night and this morning, but nothing major, have worked out they will probably be blasts now, so still chilling in pj's (i had a shower and clean pjs at 6am this morning  - couldnt sleep, was worrying about twinges, which are really nothing  )

I'm gonna get dressed tomorrow, but still do nothing 

Beanie - how did you get on at the clinic  Do you need another af dance  Just say the word and the funky dancing thingys will be there 

I'm feeling a bit old today, my niece will be 18 on 26th and family are over in derby having a meal tonight to celebrate, I decided not to go, didnt want to have something to blame a bfn on, if it doesnt work that is, and we know it will (orange pants you see !!)
So sent over a really nice storm watch, which i would quite happily have for myself  I'm sure she'll like it.

Anyway hope you are all ok
Take care
Sharon


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shaba, I'm guessing estrase is the same as prognova.  It's to build the lining up.  I'm actually in Canada, but have found this site and it's amazing support so I've posted here starting with my son.  Made some great friends.  Anyways, maybe up here we use estrase meds in place of prognova.  I believe too from previous discussions that we use progesterone (shots in my case) which is the same as your cyclogest?  That's cute about the pants.  I'd try anything to boost my chances.  When do you have your test?  I know it's a slow 2 weeks.

Beanie, sorry af hasn't come yet.  It never does when we want it to.  Mine came a day late this cycle, so maybe being anxious affects it.  Your clinic is open on weekends?  For us, it was good that our first visit fell on a Saturday since then dh could come with me.  

ckyayes, sending you lots of positive vibes.  May this be the one.  Are you taking time off work?

Not sure if it's just me (who is emotional anyways) or the heavy estrogen pills, but I was so emotional last night.  We're planning our son's 2nd birthday party and when we were making and counting the list, I wrote "us" down and the for the number of people I put 3 (i.e. dh, our son, and me) and then crossed it off and as a joke (or positive thought) wrote 4.  Dh said he was supersitcious and to put it back to 3.  Well, I'm the most superstitious person and just burst out crying thinking that I've jinxed us.  I know it's silly, but I couldn't stop crying.  Crazy isn't it?

Hope everyone is hanging in there with lots of positives coming our way.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Sharon,

When will they be blasts? Is it day 5 they attach? 

clare x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Clare - I believe that its day five, according to Zita West book, that they turn into blasts, so anytime after that should be implantation (if I'm wrong, someone please correct me   )

Ready, Its normal to think that everything you do is gonna affect the outcome, but 'if its for us it wont go by us' as my gran used to say, bless her  
Just try to stay positive (easier said than done, i know !!) You're very lucky to have progesterone shots, we have pessaries, very messy   i try to do them when i can go straight back to bed, or i had a tip from a friend on here, who said if you need to go out after using one, use a tampon but only for a short while, and no mess   hopefully  

Take care everyone
Sharon xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Ready4family,
Thanks for you   vibes.  I'm off work for 2wks, my Doc signed me off.  Where are you up to with your Fet.

I'm taking cyclogest 400mg (progesterone phEur) and also Elleste solo 2mg 3xdaily. With my folic acid.
With all this medication were on it's going to affect us in someway.  I can cry at anything these days.

I have Zita's book, haven't read it since i did my 1st IVF, might fish it out and have a read.  I'll stay resting (festering) in bed for a week, my DP won't let me up even if i wanted to, he's being an absolute gem.

I heard the shots can be quite painful, heard of people putting ice on them to ease the pain.  I'm a nightmare with needles, still am, i thought I'd be used to them by now.  

Take care, my DP is coming with my lunch....


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Lucky you Clare with the lunch  
My mum is in Derby today and DP is at work, so i have to get my own lunch today   I'm sure i can manage it, gonna ring him to see if he'll be back or if i have to do it myself   so lazy  

Since watching a cookery prog the other day i have a craving for bread & butter pudding   i havent had it for years, but thats what i want   DP will not go to a supermarket, hates them with a passion, so my mum is gonna have a looks in Marks for me, and give me it tomorrow, bless her  

What you having for lunch, i might need some ideas 

Sharon x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Had hospital appointment today and everything is looking good - ie the lining is slowly building so they have scheduled to see me next Tuesday (27th) with a potential transfer date of Monday 2nd April.  I really excited but nervous. We only have 3 frosties to defrost and as they are already blastocysts, I think they may be slightly harder to thaw    I'm trying to forget about that though and telling myself that one will make it through.  My husband came with me to the appointment today - he generally can never get the time of work but they needed to see him in person to sign the consent form for the embryos to be thawed.  I said to my husband that I wished I could go and visit my embies and tell them to keep strong - I'm coming to get them very soon    DH looked at me as if I am mad - well I am ... with all these hormones buzzing around me.  My clinic doesn't use cyclogest for the frozen embryo transfers - instead I will have to have these evil bum injections of progesterone every day. My husband looked like he was going to pass out as they were teaching him how to do them    I can already see the arguments and tears ahead when it comes to starting those injections!!!!
Have a really naughty secret - that I hid from the hospital today.  They asked how I was feeling as was looking a bit off colour and I said that I was "ok, but feeling a bit sick". They said that was probably due to the progynova as it can make you feel sick and emotional".  BUT ladies, what I failed to tell them was that I had two glasses of wine last night when I went out to meet my best mate.     I cannot tell you how guilty I feel about this - I've never drunk during a cycle before and for some reason last night I felt like being a rebel - I'm so worried that I've ruined things    I have also woken up today feeling absolutely dreadful.  Really sick.  Really emotional.  Aren't I an idiot.    DH has said not to beat myself up about it and that at least I hadn't done this after the transfer.  I think I'm just feeling very guilty today!

Sharon - sounds like your TWW is going well so far.  I am sooooo with you on the Orange thing.  I bought 3 pairs of orange knickers (big comfy pants) in Top Shop last week.  I would have bought more but they didn't have any more in my size.  I am also planning on wearing lots of orange during my TWW and now make a point of buying orange roses for my house every week. They are gorgeous but this is getting into a very expensive habit and just adds to my husbands theory that I'm   .  Your bread and butter pudding craving has actually made me hungry  - I will have to raid the cupboard in a second for a sweet kick to help the hangover  

Clare - Hope you are also getting loads of rest and keeping positive. Just think, they are getting nice and snug in their new home as we speak!!

Ready4family - Hope you are doing ok and feeling less emotional today. It is part and parcel of the drugs so I think you have to go with it. I'm quite an emotional person at the best of times but during treatment I go into overdrive.  I think its a combination of the drugs and the pressure. This is such a difficult journey but it will be worth it in the end. Keep positive and if you feel like crying then just go for it.. Better out then in in this case!!

Sparkle and Beanie - hope you are both doing ok.  Has the AF arrived Beanie

Kelly - I was dreadfully sad to hear your news and so sorry to hear about your father's ill health.  My thoughts are with you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Georgia - any news on your E/T?

To anyone else I have missed off, best of luck to you.  I am wishing and praying that this will be the year for us all to achieve our dreams

Lots of love 
Mel xxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Mel
Great news on the lining   you could be having e/t on the day i test  

Do not worry your little head about having a drink, i did   and my lining was 11mm thick, which i'm told is good. If anything it helped when i was doing jabs, a treat for afterwards  
I havent had one since e/t obviously and about a week before e/t, but i cant see it as being a problem.
I looked in Top Shop and couldnt find orange pants in there   you wouldnt believe the search i had to find them   I managed to get 2 pairs in the end, one from H & M and the other pair are a bit special, my friend bought them for her honeymoon 3 1/2 years ago, but had never worn them (tag & crouch thingy still on) so i see this as a good sign   I stopped at the orange pj's, dp told me enough is enough  

Good luck for tx
and lots of    for everyone
Sharon xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi.

Sharon, I'm starting to think more about foods, i think it gives us something to do, TV is boring.  My DP made me some chicken tort's, really yummy....now whats for supper...hmmmm...
Hope you enjoy you B&B pudding, sounds good, I just had some easter egg....i needed a treat.

I asked my DP to get me some orange panties but he wont go looking for them.... he said he'll get me a chocolate orange...!!!!! 

Mel, don't stress about the vino, I had a glass of red last week and also at the start of my down reg.  You're allowed the odd glass. I rang up to check and they said it's fine, obviously not to get to   but 1 or 2 is fine.

Well I'm going on a few web sites and ordering some new panties and p.j's..... 
   to us all


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

mn23160 said:


> Have a really naughty secret - that I hid from the hospital today. They asked how I was feeling as was looking a bit off colour and I said that I was "ok, but feeling a bit sick". They said that was probably due to the progynova as it can make you feel sick and emotional". BUT ladies, what I failed to tell them was that I had two glasses of wine last night when I went out to meet my best mate.


    

Mel - you silly sausage - a couple of glasses of vino isnt gonna do any harm - the stress of keeping a secret is probably worse for you!   Afterall, you are allowed to drink a glass or two when pregnant so it really wont matter!

Im fine thanks - have my lining scan tomorrow so will know then when ET will be. Fingers crossed!

ready - i know how you feel - im been emotional too and the last lots of drugs didnt affect me (that i thought anyway although im sure DH would say different! )

All this laughing - you'd think i was on happy pills! I think the reflexology i had done yesterday has really helped - either that or the fact ive got 3 weeks off now - YAY!

Shabba & Clare - sending lots of positive vibes as always        

beanie - get a load of this fandabbydosie AF dance:
















































































If that doesnt bring it on - i dont know what will (I luuuuuuurve the belly dancer lady and the man in the suit!)

Love to all as always.

Laters

Sparkle x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

The man in the suit is brilliant


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Mel - i know!!! Makes me laugh every time!    

PS Forgot to say Shabba - lining 11mm - my god! Thats loads! Well done you! My clinic told me they want mine at least 7.5mm - im aiming for 11 now!!!!

Sparkles x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, I am a friend of Nicky's (noodle) and  I saw her this afternoon. Her Nan passed away during the night and she was upset, bless her. Did a bit of shopping to take her mind off things. She probably won't be back on here for a few days so she asked me to let you know and say thanks for your kind words.

Kyla


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Kyla. Am really sorry to hear that. Please let her know we are thinking of her and wish her well.
Hope you are OK too.
Sparkles x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Thank you for all your messages and AF dances (Sparkle, the belly dancing lady and man in black really made me laugh!).  Well scan went well considering that AF still hasn't really arrived (just a bit of spotting this afternoon).  Not sure how but my lining is thin enough so I now start progynova on Sunday.  

Clare, well done on your ET today.  Hope those embies are settling into their new home   .  
I still hate needles too  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Sparkle.  Hope all goes well  

Hope you are feeling a littler better this evening Sharon.    Enjoy your bread and butter pudding tomorrow - yummy

Sorry to hear about your emotional evening Ready4family.  I know it's easy to say but please try not to worry, keep positive  

Noodles, am so sorry to hear about your nan  .  Thanks for letting us know Kyla. x

Mel, don't beat yourself up about the wine last night.  It helps to relax you and I'm sure it won't do you any harm.
I've known two girls in particular that still had the odd glass during their treatment and they are both expecting now  

Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Noodles I am so sorry to hear about your nan May she rest in peace  

I hope you are well and we will love to hear from you soon


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Morning girls  

Well my scan went wonderful yesterday and I started the prog watsit last night and have my next scan on the 2nd April just typing this just realised that is my mothers birthday   brain is shrinking   
Feeling really happy that things are going well for us......touch wood  
On the way back from the clinic we did a detour just to look at a new car and only ended up buying an Audi A4 gorgeous it is. Jess my choc lab is ever so cross with us as she wanted to be BIGGLES and have a softtop she had vision of driving down the motorway with her ears and lips flapping   
I am so glad things are going well for us all and Beanie it looks like we may be on the 2ww together  

Have a good one girls xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi ladies
Well, I have decided to get dressed today  although i'm still gonna do nothing 
Feeling a bit 'ugly' drugs have made me spotty and my hair just wont sit right  so i thought if i got dressed in something nice i might feel better - dp has been telling me i'm still lovely, bless him (even thought i know hes only saying it to make me feel better  )

Sparkles -  with lining scan, keeping everything crossed for you, e/t here you come 

Georgia - Great car !!! Poor dog  i can just picture her, hair blowing in the wind  enjoy the progynova, i never really had any s/e from it (well i dont think so  ) except that i felt giddy happy  but that was probably just because its another hurdle to pass

Beanie - Not long for you now to start the 'happy pills' as i liked to call them !! Wait till you're on 4 a day, i have to set my mobile alarm or i forget to take them 

Mel - Hope you are ok, and the wino's on this thread have made you feel better 

Clare - Have you managed to get any orange pants  I searched the whole web, found some, but got a letter to say they had sold out  Happy shopping, at least its something to keep your mind off things 

Ready - Hope you are feeling a bit better, sending you a big 

Now i think we all deserve a group 
Have a lovely weekend girls

Sharon x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi again
I need some puter help !!
I now have smiley central on my tool bar - how do i get them on a post.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sharon dont know to help have downloaded smiley central and had nothing but probs with find FF smilies are good but need more.Too become a bigger smilie user I have to donate $ but over here DoNt sure how to do that(charter member)Hope all is well on the 2WW

Shaz xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Try www.bestsmileys.com or http://www.cosgan.de/index.php?setlang=english

great smiley websites xxx

/links


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Georgia, will give it a go.

Shaz - How are you honey, long time no speak  
Just been to train station to pick up my mum, first time ive been out since e/t and couldnt wait to get back home   had jelly legs    must be lack of chocolate   none in house, will have to get dp to get me some   little twinges today and tummy feeling fuller but apart from that no symptons - i decided i wasnt gonna worry too much about them this time, what will be will be  

My mate had a little boy couple of weeks ago, still havent been to see him yet   using tx as excuse, but they have been lovely, texting me and dp to see how things went and sending their love  . She had to have a c section, and they found one twisted tube, and cysts (which they removed at the same time) lucky them had only been trying for 3 weeks (well she had her implant out and 3 weeks of bms !!) i'm sure they'll have a lot of questions to ask, her hubbie has already been asking dp stuff, which i'm sure he was gobsmacked with how much he knows about the womans body  
So i bought a really cute t-shirt on the internet which says ' Drive like you stole it' written on the front around a pram. Perfect for the dad cause he's into anything with speed - motorbikes, car racing .......... its lovely, but looking at all those baby things, you know .......... 

Anyway not gonna dwell on it too much, maybe our turn next you never know.

Speak soon
Sharon xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sharon been watchin very closely as to what you are ur up to. Good thinking on what will will be.Sadly thats what it comes down to.If the time is rite then you will get that BFP and i have everything crossed u do.I hope you are not the Sharon that tested early when in chat earlier cose not a good thing to do.Go the orange pants!!!!!

Noodle (Nicky) thinking about you today sorry to hear about your Nan  

Sparkle where do you get your smilies from?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Shaz
I learn last time !! I'll never test early   I got a bfp on pee stick and bfn on blood test  
This time no pee sticks in house, and there aint gonna be  
I will wait till i go to clinic like a good girl  
Its hard enough without telling the clinic there are wrong   which i did  
Thanks for keeping an eye on me, and i hope everything went well with the shop buy out 

Sharon x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Girls any idea what I can call my embies ?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Wow, this is a fast moving site.  Hard to keep up.

Shabba, staying positive is definietly not one of my stronger traits, but I know I gotta work on it so I will try.  I had the pessaries for on IUi cycle, and remember they're not fun.  I used to take them and sit for half an hour.  The shots aren't fun either.  I faint at needles so poor dh had to give them to me (along with all the other ivf injections).  It must have felt strange leaving the house after a few days.  Definitely need chocolate! That must have been just awful last time with the pee stick saying differently than the blood test.  Had no idea the pee stick could be wrong.  

ckhayes, that's great you're off for 2 weeks.  It'll make the time go faster.  Do you have a stressful job?

Mel, don't feel bad about having a few drinks.  Actually come to think of it, I had a glass of wine with dinner tonight.  I just plan to stop at et (not that i drink often).  Let us know how your appointment goes on Tuesday.  Thanks for the note about feeling less emotional.  Haven't had a breakdown since the other day, but that's not to say it's my last.  

sparkle, how did your lining scan do.  Do you have a date for ET?  Love all the positive dancers in your post.  

Noodle, so sorry to hear about your nan...what a hard time for you.  Sending you big hugs.

beanie and Georgia, glad to hear that you're both starting the meds.  Feels great to start the process doesn't it?

Well I keep changing my mind every day (or hour) but at the moment I'm thinking of wiating for ET after all our family stuff, so around Wed Apr 4th.  But my mind changes all the time (and dh says its completely up to me).  I return to the clinic on Monday for a scan to check the lining so will decide then.  I don't feel my stomach as much so now I'm worrying that it's not thickening as much or has stopped. Wish I could get off this "worry boat"

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya everyone
Ready, Sorry to tell you but we cant get off this worry boat just yet   theres always gonna be something hunni, but i think we are strong enough to deal with it, and do the right thing for ourselves. Its lovely of your dh to say its up to you, but i bet you just want someone to tell you what to do   you'll come to the right decision when you need too  
The reason it showed pos on pee stick was because my level was 30 - but it was going the other way thats why i got a neg on blood test, had to go back to make sure it wasnt an ectopic   which it wasnt, so it was probably a chemical pg  

Georgia - well i like to choose my names by thinking of a duo that has a male & female in it, so noone feels left out   what about the Crankies (now that would be funny   ) or Phil & Fern (can you tell ive been watching day time telly   )
Let me know what you finally choose - its getting exciting now  

Hope everyone else is ok, i forgot the clocks changed last night   and was happily typing away when i realised i hadnt taken my progynova or pessary !!
All done now though  

Speak soon
Sharon x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Snap same here Sharon blasted clocks x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies

Sorry its a 'me' post but am just updating you as promised after my lining scan yesterday. The nurse was very pleased - its at 10mm at the mo and ET is planned for 1430 on Wednesday. Im starting the dreaded botty bombs tonight - but if it helps...what we women do! 

She said the little snowbabies will be defrosed on Tues, so we'd get a call then if none have survived (please let them survive). 

When going back to the car after the scan we noticed we had a flat tyre so had to go straight to Kwikfit to sort it. Luckily for me its right next to the shopping centre so i looked everywhere for some more lucky orange things and couldnt find anything! They only had 1 pair of pants in topshop in my size so i didnt bother as i wanted 3 for £9!

Shaz - smilies are from http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm

Will catch up with everyone soon as ive got some time off now - YAY!

Lots of love

Sparkles x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry but need to have a very quick moan 
woke up feeling really rubbish today as if I'd been out clubbing all night. As if! I was out for dinner with soon to give birth sister in law and brother in law last night and was tucked up in bed by 10pm!  Not sure whether its the increase in Progynova or just that the drugs are finally kicking in but last couple of days my body feels so crap.  Its like I've got AF type cramps and lower back ache - please let this be my lining thickening. 
Anyway dragged myself out of bed to find my husband saying we had a "little" problem.  The boiler wasn't working .  So we had to get in an emergency plumber and turns out that it needs to be totally replaced at a cost of £1300.     It can't be done until Tuesday so we have no hot water or heating. I'm sitting here with 2 jumpers and a blanket and feel thoroughly peeved with today.  In the big scheme of things and given what problems some people have this is very minor but I just felt like a little rant! SORRY!!!!!
Hope everyone else is having a better day. I will wake up happy tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love and hugs to you all and sorry for the moan


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sharon- what day are you on now, I've lost track of everything.  I'm in panic mode at the min.  I'm convinced I'm going to get my PP, feel really bloated and a little strange in my tummy area, I was in so much pain last time due to the EC that i don't know if its normal, plus my (.)(.) are tender....  really wanted to be positive but finding it so hard.
Also i have to take 3 days of penicillin from today, have an abscess on my front tooth...AAARrrrrrrGGGG  
Plus i didn't find any orange panties......
Just heard my parents are moving back to England WAHOOOO..... 

Sparkles, wishing you the very best for Wed, sending lots of positive vibes to you and your snowbabies      

ready4family-i'm sure when you go to the clinic it will come to you what you want to do.  
I work in sales for a travel company, It's not that stressful la job, i work from home which is great, it's the people calling up that give me the biggest stresses, especially on these drugs, many times I've had to pass a call on as I've been in tears.  They can be so horrible. 

Noodle-sorry to hear you news, sending big hugs to you and your family. take care.

Clare x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

Clare - I'm on day 7 !!! Half way there   
I havent had any really bad pains either, must have been the e/c last time. Also i dont have sore (.)(.) either (i dont normally get them with af - but i did have them last time) it was probably the different drugs used, try not to worry (says me who's worrying   ) your nearly half way there so over the first hurdle. The orange pants thing is ok, cause your positive energy went into looking for them, so thats all good  

Mel - your not having a very good time of it at the moment are you, big   the symptoms you are having are probably s/e of the drugs, they affect everyone differently, if you are really worried contact your clinic, they will put your mind at ease i'm sure.

Good luck Sparkles, hope to chat to you soon hun  

Well my plan for today is, have some brekkie, DP in kitchen making it for me before he goes to work, bless. Then i'm gonna have a shower and then ................. watch a bit of Phil & Fern and then..............read my book, what i life i lead  
No major symptoms at the min, tummy feeling full with odd twinges, but i have developed a cough and bit of a runny nose, not sure how cause ive only nipped out twice since this time last week   i hope i'm not getting a cold, head is a bit foggy, but not sure if cold symptoms or drug symptoms   why is this so hard, eh  

Speak soon
Sharon xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaargh someone help me...please! Ive just noticed my bubbles dont end in a 7 and my embies are being defrosted tomorrow - someone please love me enough to sort it out!!!! 
Thanks! 

Shabs - half way there now hun - speak to you later
Clare - your symptoms sound good to me - try and stay positive!
mn - poor you and your boiler. At least its sunny today! Not an expense you need right now though! Wish my DH was as calm as yours - id be the one calming mine down - hed be in such a flap bless him!

Hello to eveyone else!

Speak soon all

Laters 

Sparkles xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

all done sparkles - couldnt have that could we


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!  

thanks hun

X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi again
Bless, my mum just turned up with a box of flake chocolates  
I'm sure Sonny & Cher will love them  
Just gonna have some spring rolls for lunch then jump on couch, twinges in side like a stitch, so thing i better rest up   well thats my excuse  

Speak again soon, my life is so interesting i know you cant wait for the next installment   sorry to bore you all, but it keeps me sane (how selfish of me   )

Sharon x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Shabba, what a lovely mum - I'm sure Sonny and Cher will love the flakes. They are really having a lovely variety of food - every time I read your posts you make me want to eat      I think things are sounding good though and i'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Sparkles - how exciting for you. When are they going to do the transfer? Is it tomorrow??  Wishing you tons and tons of luck for your TWW

Clare - don't stress yourself. I really think it all sounds good. Try and focus on your babies settling into their home. They may be moving the furniture around a bit - hence the PP.    Also, remember that the drugs you are on can make you feel really rubbish. We are all behind you so keep positive    

I'm feeling a little better today. Still freezing but at least I know its going to be fixed tomorrow. Luckily I could take a couple of emergency days so am just resting up in bed. I must be going      sa I'm not even on the two week wait yet!!!  Tum still feels bloated and a bit periody but I'll check that out tomorrow at the clinic.  I'm sure they think I make up half my symptoms as they always look me up and down and say that its not usual to experience whatever it is I'm feeling   just goes to show you though ... if this was in my TWW I would be absolutely convincing myself that AF was on its way and that it wasn't working .  Lesson to be learn : Do not read into every ache and pain!!!!!

Have a lovely day girlies - the sun is out for us again today


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

My  DP came home this lunch time with a treat for me....  a bag of cream egg mini's....love them.... 

I've got what feels like slight PP twinges today, I don't think it's worked for us.  Feels like I'm about to come on   .  I'm going to try and do as you say and focus on them settling in, making their beds    , orr thankyou for your support.

I've come back to bed, just want to hide under the duvet   going to have  chat with my peanuts and find out what there playing at  

Sorry for the moan 

Clare x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clare,

When I got pregnant this time last year, I was convinced it hadn't worked. I had terrible period pains and night sweats for the whole of the second week. I stupidly  did a couple of early pregnancy tests as well which all came back negative. The night before testing,  I remember going to a leaving party and really letting my hair down - I stayed out dancing until 2am because I was 100% sure it hadn't worked. In fact, I didn't even bother to do a test until the early evening on the official day and nearly died of shock to see a positive. In fact, I ended up doing about 10 tests over that weekend (I kid you not!!) and they were all positive SO please believe me when I say you really can't know for sure at this stage

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Clare  .  I know it's hard but try to keep positive.  I'm sure it's a symptom of the drugs and doesn't mean that AF is on her way.   

Georgia, good luck for your next scan. I'm only just behind you as I started progynova yesterday and go for my update scan on 6th April.  So when do you pick up your new flash car? And have you decided on any names for your embies yet?

Shabba, flake chocolates.  What a lovely mum you have, enjoy!

Ready4family, so how did your scan go today?  I hope that lining is thickening up nicely.  

Sparkles, not long to go now   

Mn23160, sorry to hear about your boiler - what a bummer.   Glad it can be fixed quite quickly though.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for that, I was feeling sooo low. I'm going to take a deep breath and get on with things. I'll start by having one of my cream egg's, then read my book and relax.

Hope everyone is feeling good, this weather certainly helps


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

What words of wisdom ladies - hope its made you feel better clare.

The weather certainly does help although to make you feel EVEN better - think about poor old me - ive got the dentist at 1445 and am having a chipped filling replaced so have to have an injection. I'll be like this when it comes close







. Think i might close my eyes!!! Im scared thinking about it!!

Ive also got to go and get some more pinapple juice as DH has taken a liking to it so its all gone now!!!!

Men!! 

Will be dribbling with a numb mouth over my keyboard later - will let you know how it goes!

A scared sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi again .............................. 

[fly]Sparkles[/fly]
Hope everything went well at the dentist, i hate dentists aswell 
[fly]Clare[/fly]
You stay in your bed with your book, best place to be when feeling down. This  is horrible, but lets stay positive and hopefully we'll get our little miracle
[fly]Beanie[/fly]
I hope the good old progy doesnt send you  hun, your well on your way know, good luck x
[fly]Mel[/fly]
Sonny & Cher are indeed enjoying the flakes, and it is true, all i think about at the minute is food  i'd better watch out 
[fly]Ready[/fly]
Hope the scan went well, everything crossed for you hun x

As you can see i'm a little bored  so thought i'd experiment with the thingys above

Speak again soon

Sharon 
(Well it kept me amused for a little bit )


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

It wasnt actually....dribble dribble....that bad.  

Whole side of face is numb, but other than that it was easier than i expected....dribble dribble....have stocked up on pinapple juice and brazil nuts so im all set for my 2ww - lets hope i get there....dribble dribble!

Speak soon

Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

You will hun, not long now
You just reminded me i havent had my nuts today   (if only it was that simple)

Good luck again, if i dont speak to you before
Sharon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Orr it's all soooo crazy this    makes me feel like I'm going  

Sparkles-Fingers crossed for your snowbabies tomorrow and for you on Wed.  Have a nice hot bath and a good nights sleep all ready for Wed.   

Clare xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shabba, the days are getting closer for you.  I'll agree with you about the worry boat...first we worry about getting pregnant, then if we are, we worry about everything during pregnancy, and then when they're born, everything they do.  I know it will be no different when my son is 50.  Sounds like you have a great day of relaxing and just letting the little ones do their thing.

sparles, any luck finding the orange pants?  Best of luck to you on your transfer.  So soon.

Mel, sorry the meds are making you feel yucky.  At first I was worried when my stomach felt funny taking the meds and then I worried when I stopped feeling funny (i.e. thinking that the meds stopped working).  That's awful about your broiler.  Bet you can't wait for tomorrow.  Good advice for not reading into every ache and pain...it'l just make you crazy.  Easier said than done though.

Clare, that's great you work from home.  But I can understand about being a travel agent.  My MIL is one and she's such a sweet person and hated it since some people can be so rude.  They blame her for the silliest things (i.e things that obviously had nothing to do with her).  Don't give up...some of us feel stuff and some of us don't.  Just hang in there and maybe what you're feeling are 
signs that it's working.  I remember last time my stomach felt sooo hot and I was sure it didn't work (cause the dr said to make sure I keep cool).  Well, we got a postiive with our son.

beanie, keep us updated when you go for your scan next week.  Scan went well thanks.  (I'll post below)

I went for a scan today.  My lining is good.  Turns out that dh and I misunderstood her and the only choice we have of when to do the transfer is this Thursday or this Friday.  We thought she said this Friday or later.  (So all this time I was stressing over this Friday or next Wed and that wasn't an option).  So I picked Friday since I already got the ok from my boss.  That means I'll miss all the family stuff planned in the days following the procedure but our parents know so it's not a problem.  I'll just have a "bad cold" that lasts over the few days.  Actually...I have a cold now and must get rid of it by Friday (I have a problem where I need presciption medicine to get rid of colds and don't want to have to take this during the 2ww or first trimester if it works).  Tomorrow dh gets to start stabbing me with the progesterone shots and I take an antibiotic for 3 days.  Do you girls get that too?

Also, I'm wondering how long are you all staying in bed after the transfer?  I'm taking vacation Friday, Monday and Tuesday and got the ok to work from home Wed and Thurs (and Friday is easter).  Is this enough resting time?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Ready,

I have to say both times i stayed in bed for the rest of the week   not sure if thats what you are supposed to do, but i'm lucky cause i have the whole 2ww off work so can do that and dp and my mum have been popping in to make sure i'm not   with all this time on my hands  

I'm sure a couple of days rest is fine, there are alot of ladies that go straight back to work and get a bfp, so what ever feels right for you hun.
I didnt have to have antibiotics, but i dont have the prog shot either, maybe they are linked. I just have the lovely pessaries and carry on with the progynova pills.
Not long now for you, 3 more sleeps !! Good luck x

Hope everyone else is ok.
Ive been nipping in an out of ff today, like you do   and Sparkles has been keeping me company.
Just watched Stormbreaker on box office, sort of kids film but good and ate half a chocolate orange   i better be carefull   to stop me eating crap  
Nothing really to report, little twinges again but nothing major.

Speak again soon
S


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Had my appointment at the Hospital today and everything is going well and I am scheduled for the transfer on Monday.    I've now got to keep my fingers crossed those three little frosties make it - feels like theres not enough of them but the consultant said it was good that they are blastocysts    I'm so excited and nervous - this was the first day that I had a ball of tension in my stomach as I lay there on the bed... have no idea why but it must have been the anticipation - its terrible really isn't it how many hurdles we need to cross just to get to transfer!  Lady before me was clutching a scan photo and I overheard her booking for a 7 week scan. How lovely - she sounded so proud when she said that ... as would I be and hopefully all of us are going to be booking pregnancy scans as well    I read somewhere again that IVF is more successful in the spring months so there is some good news for us girls    By the way, my cramps and back ache have gone today but I mentioned it to the doctor who didn't seem in the slightest bit bothered and said not to worry - if anything was wrong she said it would have shown on the scan.  One annoying thing today ... I left the hospital and then got a call saying I had to come back because my HIV test was out of date. Bit confused by this as no one said I needed one again - had it when I first joined the clinic in August 2005.  Well that's another £200 to pay! When do these bills stop!!!  At this rate I'll have spent about £2000 in 48 hours what with the boiler!!!! which incidentally is now fixed!  

Family - looks like we'll be on our TWW together. Yes, we start the progesterone injections tomorrow - I'm dreading it as my husband is a bit on the clumsy side. I'm going to get him to practice tonight on an orange! I also had to take antibiotics but that was about a week ago - sure the timing makes no difference.  I'm going to rest Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and then work from home on Thursday and back to work after Easter weekend. Took full two weeks off last time and it didn't work for me at all - I was climbing the walls and going nuts after the first week.  we are all different though and to be honest I have a dreadful journey to work - 90mins of train, tube and DLR so I may regret going back!!

Sparkles - actually you'll be on the TWW as well from next week. Lets keep positive about our frosties - they're gonna make it as they know we're coming to get them!!!

Shabba - how many days left until testing?  You are doing so well. I will have to reread your posts during my TWW as an example of how to keep calm. I will have to be careful though as I tend to start eating for two or three straight away  

Georgia, Beanie - looks like you'll cross over family and I on the TWW - lets hope we can tag the BFPs onto you two!! 

Clare - hope you are feeling a little better today. Not long to go now  

anyone else I have missed off ... I hope you are doing ok

Melxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya mel,
Great news on the scan, all systems go for you on Monday, it'll all be over, one way or the other for me on Monday   cant believe i've stayed calm this time, i suppose its better the devil you know, and ive been there before so know what to expect. hopefully the outcome will be diff from last time though  
We were lucky this time, our HIV tests ran out in the middle of this tx, cause it had already started before it ran out we got away with not doing another one, its one thing after another with the bills isnt it ? I hate it when they give you a bill to pay 'on the way out', makes the whole thing tainted abit i think. Well i suppose it has to be paid so..... 

Looks like a lot of you are gonna be on the 2ww together, its lovely to have someone to go through it will.

Sparkles, your little snowbabies are waiting for you now hun, have a little virtual chat with them to let them know you're coming and they will be all ready for you.

I'm feeling a bit sick now, i think i ate too much chocolate today, none tomorrow   (yeah right   )

Hope the rest of you are ok
Take care
Sharon x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I couldn't get on-line yesterday, had to go to MIL's and wait for our lawn mower to be delivered, first time out of bed in nearly a week  

Ready-Good news about you lining.  Orrr all that stressing for nothing.  At least it turned out OK.  I had antibiotics after EC for 3 days which carried on the day of tx with my fresh embryo's.  I've also had them this time due to an abscess  was in pain.  I had tx on Thu 22nd and started them on Sun (thankgoodness for tesco chemists) the hospital said the state of mind without the penicillin would have more of a negative effect than the tablets.

Mel-I'm having 2wk's off work, but thats because i get emotional easily when I'm feeling down.  Mr friend who's pregnant with twins had 3 days off and my other friend has 3-4 days off.  Apparently you don't really need anytime off only the day of transfer.  Glad you've got your boiler now, must be a great relief for you both.  
Have a nice relaxing weekend, I'm sure your little frosties will be fine, will send them some babydust and positive vibes.

Shabba- So glad your doing well.  Keeping my fingers crossed for us both.  Sending you lots of positive vibes too. 
I got up at 8am today to have an hour with my DP before work, and i went back to bed at 9am and woke up at 11:30am....so lazy, good job i got a text otherwise I'd still be in the land of nod.
I'm still feeling a bit crampy in my tummy, been trying not to stress about it, i was due on yesterday, I've turned into a regular wiper and checker.  So scared of finding something on the tissue...need to calm it    and I'm doing the same, eating for 2, think I'm comfort eating, boredom eating, the lot.   

       

love and best wishes

Clare xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Clare
Glad you are ok, i know what you mean about eating for 2 !!!  
I'm having a salad for lunch to make things right  
I'm feeling a bit down today, nothing major, just a roll over from last night, when i had a good old   with dp and Sonny & Cher (well i hope they are still in there   )
I had a little relapse from the PMA, but back on track now, ive got on a summer top, lemon, orange & green (sounds horrible, but i got it in top shop last summer and i love it !!) so am feeling a bit brighter, isnt it amazing what a bit of colour can do  

Ok well gonna eat my healthy lunch, maybe catch up with you all later.
Hope everything is going to plan Sparkles  

Laters
S xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Afternoong girlies hope your al well
Well I named my embies after chocolate seeing as it will hopefully be an easter transfer so they are called kinda and mars    what else could they be called   a nutty girl from my other board suggested choc names (Hi ruth  ) guaranteed she is reading  

Well am hoping monday gives me good news but the next hurdle is seeing if they thaw that is my next worst nightmare  
Hope your all enjoying this gorgeous weather and the 2ww girlsies are relaxing nicely. Have Jess howling to be taken out so better take her for a walk.

Love toyou all 
Georgia xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Great idea Georgia, i never thought of that  

Keeping everything crossed for a good thaw for your snowbabies.

Good luck for Monday, sending you lots of    and  

Lots of love Sharon x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Wish it was Monday now getting so bored waiting for it to arrive  
Just realised it is your test day as well


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shabba, that's great you have the whole 2 weeks off.  Did you take vacation or health days?  Not sure about the antibiotics..don't think it's related to the progesterone shots...especially since when gonig through ivf dh had to take as well (i.e. since he gave a sample).  Guess every clinic is different.  Let's hope the twinges mean something.  Sorry to hear you were feeling down.  Hang in 
there.

Mel, how many frosties do you have?  That's great that they're blasts...a higher chance.  That's annoying about the hiv test...anything to make money.  Glad your boiler is fixed.  Good idea to get dh to practice the injections first. Sounds like you're doing exactly as I'm doing with resting for 3 days and then working from home until the long weekend.  I can imagine it would be a long two weeks at home.  I think I'd prefer it as my work is very slow right now (i.e. so work days are very long).  That's a very long commute.  Do you work from home on a regular basis?  It'll be nice to be in the 2WW together.  Bet you can't wait until Monday.

Clare, I also took the antiboitics for ec..forget exactly when.  Dh took them too that time.  Did yours?  Glad that you're relaxing and taking full advantage by sleeping in.  

Georgia, very cute names for your frosties.  Monday roll on.

sparkles, is it today that you have your transfer?  Best of luck to you.

Dh gave me my first progesterone stab yesterday and I nearly fainted on him.  He actually couldn't finish the dose since I took a nose dive for the bed (needed to lie down or would have ended on the floor!).  Today went better though and I lied on my stomach for the needle.  Am quite sore where he injected yesterday.  I forgot about that.

Only 2 more days until our transfer.  I'm really worried because I had a cold on the weekend but I have a problem where my cold turns permanent (congested and tickly cough) and the only way to get rid of it is by prescription nasal spray and asthma puffer for the cough.  I'm nervous because if its not gone by Friday (which most likely not..it can take awhile) then I'll have to stop the meds.  I currently have no taste or smell.  Also I'm very worried that the constant coughing and clearing my nose (not to mention that I'll be so uncomfortable lying down with congestion) will prevent the embryo from implanting.  Sorry to moan..i'm just really worried.

Hope everyone is doing well.  Sending postivie vibes to all.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ready
You must be getting excited now, only 2 days !!!!!!!!!
Good luck, and dont worry too much about you cough, ive got one, and hopefully they have stayed in place  

Just try and relax, not long now

Sharon x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello ladies
Hope you are all ok? Thanks for all your well wishes and positive vibes.
Ive had transfer now - have a 3 cell and 7 cell on board now christened Fred and Wilmaaaaaaaaa!
Got lots of time on my hands that im hoping you ladies will be able to fill!  
Speak soon
Sparkles x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi everyone

I thought I'd say hello. I had my appt for Barts through today for our first FET and all of a sudden I feel panicy. 

My beautiful son is 21 weeks old now and he really is my dream come true, I'm still pinching myself that he is actually here, and he's so healthy and happy. I really don't want him to be an only child, and I loved being pregnant and had a healthy pregnancy, but I'm knackered, James is feeding at night still, by back hurts, my legs ache from crouching down, we're broke, if successful I'll be 42 when next baby comes ....... I feel very confused about whether to go for a FET cycle or not. 

Did anyone else have any doubts? Can anyone share their experiences. My feelings change daily but when the appt date came (21st May) I felt panic stricken and don't want to tell DH how I feel yet, as I may change in the morning.

Lovely to meet you all and I do hope I will be a regular here and will get to know you all better.

Ginger xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Shabba and Clare, you're both doing so well on the 2ww.  .  Am keeping everything crossed for you both. 

Sparkles, great names for your embryos.    Hope Fred and Wilma are settling in nicely  .

Ready, great news about your lining.  Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and I really hope that you are feeling a little better by then too.  

Mel, really hope that your frosties survive the thaw. I also only have 3 so I completely understand how you feel as that is my fear too  .  Really hoping that your transfer goes well on Monday.  Not long to go now  

Georgia, love the names you have chosen  .  Good luck for Monday and hope the thaw goes well too  

Ginger, your son is sooo cute.  What's his name?  I can completely understand your panic as I felt the same about a FET. It must be even harder when you have a little one to look after too. Unfortunately I have a tendency to over respond to the stimms drug so thought I should try an FET before I have another fresh cycle.  I miscarried at 8 weeks with my best 2 embryos so am so worried that there might also be something wrong with my frosties (IYKWIM).  Am trying to keep positive though  .  

I really hope that your appointment goes well at Barts today and don't forget, you can always leave it another month or two if you really don't feel ready but at least you can start the ball rolling now.  You obviously want to try for a sibling for your son and I can completely understand that.  If you don't go for an FET will you have regrets about it in the future?  If the answer is yes then I think you are doing the right thing.    I wish you lots  of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello girls.. We are hoping to start medicated FET with our frozen blasts soon, can anyone tell me what happens on a medicated cycle? What drugs would i take etc and how many scans i would need? Also would love to hear from anyone who has had experience with frozen blast transfers, successful or not? We have our follow up appointment tomorrow at Lister so obviously will discuss this with them but i'm feeling unsure whether to have FET or just go for another full cycle? I really don't want to go through another full cycle but statisically our chances are higher if we do that, especially if we get to blasts again? Any advice please girls..
Maria xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Maria

Welcome to the thread.

I'm currently going through a medicated FET and I must say that it is so much easier on your body (well it has been for me so far).  I'm sure every clinic is different but I started down regs on day 20 of my cycle (injecting burserelin).  Around 2 weeks later (about when AF arrived) I had a scan to check that my body had down regulated.  I then reduced the burserelin and started taking a tablet called Progynova (twice a day) which I now take for a week and then up it to 3 a day for another week.  I then go back for another scan (will have been 2 weeks since the last one) where they check that the lining has thickened.  My embryos were frozen on day 3 (8 cell) so I can't help you with regards to blasts but I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to help you.  After my final scan I start taking cyclogest for a couple of days then it's ET. 

An FET is much less invasive than a fresh cycle.  I believe the stats are improving all the time so it definitely worth considering.

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  Let us know what you decide to do.

xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shabba, yep, excited and nervous.  As all of us, I just want this to work and everything be right.  Thanks for the note about my 'cold'.  I've completely lost all taste and smell and have a bit of a tickly cough.  I so want it to go away by tomorrow.

Sparkles, as mentioned on the other thread, great news on your transfer.  I wish you all the best and may this the one for you.  Like the name of your embryos. 

Ginger, hello and welcome.  Beautiful baby boy.  I have an almost 2 year old and remember how tiring the first few months are.  It'll get better.  Are you confused about having fet vs a fresh ivf cycle or confused about another child?  Eitherway, in all of this there are no black and white answers, but you just have to do what's best for you.  And as for fet, it's less stressful on your body with less appointments and less meds (not to mention not having to go through ec), so there's really no downside.  Good luck with whatever you choose.

beanie, thanks for the wishes.  

Maria, welcome.  I think the exact drugs and scans depends on your clinic.  I'm in Canada and up here once I got AF, I was put on estrase for 2 weeks to build the lining and also a baby aspirin per day (as I took with ivf).  I just had my initial scan and one this past Monday with my transfer on Friday.  As mentioned to Ginger, and I'm sure a lot of women over here will tell you, fet is so less stressful for you.  The meds are much simpler without the strong stimming drugs, there are less scans and you don't have to go through ec.  So, it really doesn't hurt.  Also, if you have blasts, then you're ahead of the game.  Oh, and it's also a lot cheaper.  

Tomorrow is our transfer.  I'm excited and nervous, and just want this to work.  I plan on just reading books and magazines (I have them lined up).  Also, I bought dvds months ago in anticipation of going through fet so now I'll actually get to watch them.  Am looking forward to some relaxing time and hopefully getting a sibling for our son.

Is everyone else going to lie on their back during the 2WW or just take it easy?  I think I'm going to lie down for the days that I'm off work (Fri-Tues) and then I'll take it easy when I work from home Wed and Thurs.

Good luck to all.  Will keep in touch.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

[fly]Shabba[/fly] 
How are you going? Not long for you now, I,m still getting crampy feelings but do far nothings come, still wiping like a .

[fly]Ready[/fly]
I hope your cough is better, wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow, Will be thinking about you both, stay calm and keep your thoughts positive. I'm terrible with needles, I had 2 funny turns with the injections. My DH enjoyed playing doc though.
I've been in bed since my transfer last Thu, I've had the odd potter about, I had my lunch in the garden yesterday, needed a change of scenery.

[fly]Ginger[/fly]
What a sweetie you have there, he's a cutie. Well worth the sleepness nights. Hi James 
Are you undecided on weather you want med or natural transfer?
I'm on my 2ww from a med Fet, 1wk to go. I understand your desire to have a sibling for you son. I didn't have any problems with the Med's, much easier than the IVF cycle.

[fly]Sparkles[/fly]
Well done with Fred and Willmaaaaa,   great names. I haven't thought of any yet, keep calling them peanuts, hope they don't mind 
Are you having time off work?

[fly]Beanie35[/fly]
Thankyou for your thoughts. When do you think you'll have your tx. let us know how your scan goes. Good luck. x

[fly]Marie[/fly]
Evey clinic differs in some way, I'm at St Mary's in m'cr. We had Buserelin Injections, Elleste solo tablets just before and now and also I'm on the pessaries, it's so much easier than the IVF fresh cycle for me, had 1 scan and 2 blood tests. I'm 1wk into the 2ww, wee my clinic is 17days 

Sending you all lots of luck and best wishes

Clare


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there

My confusion is whether I am physically fit enough for another child. I#m so tired all the time and so thankful James is a healthy baby who is easy to care for, apart from his nightly feeding and his weight, but all babies feed and grow.

Our Frosties were as a result of egg donation so a fresh cycle is not an option for us. I'm not worried about having a cycle at all, it's much easier than full blown IVF. I know James is still very young and so is demanding physically, but I'm not getting any younger .......

I think I will see the counsellor before making any decisions. I don't wish to sound ungrateful, sorry if I do.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

today Ready xxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Where is everyone??


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Georgia

It has gone a bit quiet  

Hope you are all ready for Monday, good luck    

Ready - Hope all went well with the transfer yesterday and your little snowbabies are snuggling in nicely, rest up x

Ginger - I can imagine its a hard decision, but if you are sure you want another child, just remember the lovely little boy you have will get older and easier by the time the next little miracle comes along. Hope you have a good chat with the counsellor.

Clare - Hows it going hunni,  you still knicker checking ?  it drives you mad, ive not had that many s/e bit   little twinges and the odd headache, but nothing else. Not sure if thats good or not  

Sparkles - Hiya sweetie, my PMA pal   Hope your looking after Fred & Wilmaaaaaa (what a lovely name Wilma   ) you rest misses and stop doing all those quizzes  

Mel - Good luck for Monday aswell, god Monday is a busy day  

Beanie - How are you Hunni, whens your e/t  Sorry if you already said, 2ww   you know  

Well gonna have a shower and get dressed, supposed to be goin out for lunch with my mate, but her daughter has that sickness bug, so not sure now, dont want to catch anything at this late stage, so will see.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Will catch up soon
S xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like we've had busy days, it has been quiet on here. 
I got carried away in bents  , Dh said i was on a mission to bankrupt us  , who me...!!! I needed a pick me up.  Still no sign of Af.  I've been getting a bit nauseous at 5:50-6pm everyday, might be tablets I'm on though, its these cramps that I'm stressing about. keep talking to my little peanuts and willing them on...  

Ginger Thats great idea to go and chat with a councillor.  Hope you come to the right decision for yourself and your family, they can be great supports to us.  Having a baby takes it out of you whatever age, my friends are a great example.  

Georgia-Good luck for Mon, not long now    

Sharon- I'm still a knicker checker  , hope it doesn't become a permanent habit...  .

Ready-How was your tx, hope it went well.   

Going to tesco now, the cupboards are bare   how would he cope without me  

Good luck everyone....

Clare xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Mel,  

How are you?   for Mon,    


Take care, sending you lots of       and


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Shabba   thinking of you good luck not that you need it  

Ready hope transfer went well good luck with the 2ww   

Somebody needs to update the list  

Thinking of all you lucky ladies having TX or getting ready  

Shaz xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

_The story so far .........._

Beanie35  - On Progynova

Georgia - Lining scan 2nd April

Mn23160 - E/T 2nd April

_Ladies in waiting and beyond ......_

Shabba -     Test date 2nd April

Ckhayes -     Test date 8th April

Sparklequeen -    Test date 11th April

Ready4family -     Test date ____________


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya
I have re-done the list, if i have missed anyone please let me know and i will add them on, sorry if i have  

Can someone take over updating the list next week, cause i'll be back at work on Tuesday   so wont have time during the day to do it.

Thanks hunni's
Sharon x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Sharon loads and loads of luck for testing tomorrow 
Could you put me down on the list for 2nd scan 2nd April not sure what day ET will be yet hopefully find out tomorrow. Thanx hun xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Morning!

Ill gladly take over the houskeeping role.

Hope everyone is OKO? I still havent been out yet - faaaaar too scary. I think im waiting til Tuesday - got my docs note to pick up and have booked an evening meal with friends so that'll suffice! Ooooh, another 2 days in my cacoon. YAY!

Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I was exactly the same Sparkles  
Had my bad days, 7,8 & 9 but back to being positive again


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok didnt mean to post that, hadnt finished (i hear you cry 'is she ever'   )  

So as I was saying......................
I'm feeling positive again, had a lovely afternoon yesterday, went for lunch with my goddaughter (8 years old going on 18 !! who told people before, after overhearing a conversation with me & her mum, that i was having UFO    ) my mum, my mate, her mum and her auntie. Its was lovely and relaxed, they drank wine, i drank lime & Soda   how refreshing (yeah right   )

Today, I'm not dressed yet, gonna potter about for a bit, then have a shower, do a bit of tiding up, then maybe pop to see my bessie mate Michelle, whos daughter Summer has made me an easter card which her mum was very jealous of cause it is one of her best apparantly and she made it just for me, ahh bless her  

DP is busy working, but will be back later as we are going for an Italian tonight,mmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Ok enough from me
Back soon
Sharon x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

We went for an I ndian last night it was lovely. Drank a few    hopefully that will be enough to last me till next year  
Doing some boringgggg housework and have to mow the lawn then out to Lunch 

Have a good one everyone xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

You too Georgia
Good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  MEDICATED FET GIRLS CURRENT SUMMARY  *​
  ​
*







WAITING TO START









Ginger ~ Follow up appointment on 21/05 ~ deciding what to do. Proud mummy to a beautiful boy

MJP ~ Follow up appointment on 30/03 ~ Hoping to start May/June

  ​
[size=12pt]  CYCLING 

Beanie35 ~ On Progynova

Georgia ~ Lining scan 2nd April

Mn23160 ~ E/T 2nd April

Spangle122 ~ Scan on 5th April

  

[size=12pt]







2WWaiters









Shabba ~ Test date 2nd April 









Ckhayes ~ Test date 8th April 









Sparklequeen ~ Testing 11th April 









Ready4family ~ Test date 13th April 









  

​​​








RESULTS









Please give us some BFP's!









​
  ​*​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hows about that for housekeeping? Eh?! Not bad even if i do say so myself!  

Let me know if i need to update anything or if ive forgotten anyone  

SOunds liek we're all eating for england!  

Speak soon ladies

Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Sparkle
You put my list to shame   if i didnt like you, i'd be talking about you behind your back, just kidding hun, you know i love you really  

Clare, I had bad indigestion last night, had dp 'winding' me like a baby till i burped   but he didnt say well done for some reason  

Anywaym back to the hot cross bun i'm munching on with a lovely cup of de-caff coffee, mmmmmmmm i'm so good to myself  

Sharon x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Sorry not posted for a while although I have been reading posts.

Hope you are all OK...........

Wanted to wish Shabba all the luck in the world for tomorrow.

Ready hope you are feeling better?

Everybody else good to hear you are doing well, all scans and 2ww going OK.

I have had AF arrive, still on buserelin and going on Thursday for the baseline scan, all being well should start progynova on Friday.   

Speak soon, love and   

Spangle.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Spangle

Im REALLY sorry i forgot you on the list   Have added you now. Please keep us posted!

Shabba ~ birping like a pig     ~ must've been that big lunch  

Speak soon ladies. Am rather preoccupied with a new quiz that i JUST cant stop!

X


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sparklequeen

No probs sweetie, not been on for a while.

Thanks for adding me  .

Spangle xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW sparkles, thats good......

Shabba i had visions of you being winded     The things we go through.  I didn't get trapped wind last time, lets hope it's a sign, I hope sparkles is adding our names too the BFP list soon.  It's too empty....come on girls we can do it     

Clare x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Lets hope so Clare  

Welcome back Spangle xx

Sharon x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Sorry I've been quiet on here in the last week. Had a really busy week at work and have just been trying to get myself organised for tomorrow   I am keeping all fingers crossed for my 3 frosties... PLEASE let them survive!!!!  Have to say, I've still been suffering with mild cramps and back ache. Its really worrying me because noone else seems to experience anything like this pre-transfer.     I'm going to mention it again to them tomorrow at the hospital - I just need reassurance

Anyway, enough about myself ....

Shabba - all the very best for tomorrow. I'm really hoping for some fab news on here in the morning - we need you to start off the BFPs for us!!!  Honestly though .... all the very very best of luck tomorrow -    

Georgia - best of luck for the scan - hopefully you'll get a transfer date tomorrow

Sorry not to send any other personals today. I'm just so tired and a little bit on edge so heading off to bed for a good nights sleep.

love and luck to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry i haven't been around for the past few days.  Had our transfer on Friday and have been really paranoid and have been lying flat on my back since (aside from meals, showers, etc).  Transfer went well.  They only had to defrost 2 so we still have 2 in case anohter try is needed.  It was a bit hard for the dr to insert the embryoes since i have scar tissue but she managed. So now we just wait and test on (Friday) the 13th.  It's ironic since I"m so superstitious (but then again, our transfer a couple years ago with our son occurred on Friday Aug 13th.

This is gonna be short, but just wanted to give an update and see how everyone is doing. Gonna go lie back down again.

Shabba, is tomorrow your test?  I seem to remember Monday the 2nd.  Best of luck to you.  I'll be thinking of you.

Hope everyone is doing well.  Sending postivie vibes to everyone.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya
I'm up early, cant sleep  
We didnt go out for a meal in the end last night, cause i had a little bit of blood when i wiped (sorry TMI!!!) It was very tiny and pink, but that was it, i was    and thinking thats it its over, but then all night ive been checking and nothing   then i just went to the loo  (sorry again TMI)   and  there was a little bit of brown when i wiped ?? Again not much, but i dont think it looks good  

So i have to wait till this afternoon for the results, what a nice day we have ahead of us   anyway, its not over till the   sings in full force, although i kinda now what the outcome will be  

So my PMA (postivie mental attitude) has slipped a bit, but not fully.

Will update you when we get the call 

Good luck with scan Georgia, and Mel hope your little snowbabies are ready to go home 

Lots of love
Sharon x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Sharon,  .  As you say, AF isn't in full force so there is still a chance, it could even be late implantion bleeding.  I'm really hoping that you get a great surprise later when they call.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.    

Mel, really hoping that your 3 frosties are doing well this morning.  Good luck with the transfer.

Georgia, hope your scan goes well today.

Ready, great news that you had your transfer on Friday.  Hope you are still taking it easy.    I think Friday 13th is going to be lucky for you again.  

How are you doing Clare?

Great list Sparkles.  

Hi Spangle.  Glad to hear that AF has arrived.  Not long now til your next scan  

Quick update from me, I've now upped my progynova to 3 a day and have to go back for another scan on Friday.  My body always seems to do strange things with these IVF drugs so I'm a bit nervous about how it's all going at the moment.  I suppose I'll know for sure on Friday!  All being well then the dreaded thaw and transfer will take place on Wednesday 11th.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ladies

Thought I would pop in and see how you were all getting on..........  

Shabba - Please do not give up,   lets hope it is Sonny and Cher settling in for the duration, best of luck for this afternoons result, thinking of you and sending lots of   and  .

Ready - Friday the 13th was lucky for you last time lets hope history repeats it's self.  

mn23160 - make sure you ask all the questions you need to again and again if necessary. This is stressful enough as it is and if this helps then that is the most important thing. Hope transfers goes OK  

beanie35 - Lets hope that body does what it is told and the transfer happens as planned  

Sparklequeen and Clare hope the 2ww is treating you both OK.

Sorry if I missed anyone off.

Take care    (had to have him, makes me smile  )

Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Morning all

Sharon hope that it is just implantation bleeding (((((hugs))))

Ready glad your resting hopefully the 13th will be great luck again for you  

Beanie I am also having a scan again thu/fri so we seem to be at the same spot and maybe we might be having transfer also that day  

Hope our other 2ww girlies are resting nicely  

Waiting for call now but have to start the dreaded heparin and steriods today  

Love to you all xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Georgia, oh I didn't realise we were that close with our treatment.  Do you mind me asking how many frosties you have?  It will be good to have someone to share the 2ww madness with as long as I get that far.

Sharon,


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
back from the blood test, no more signs of blood or anything else, just that little tiny bit i told you about earlier and twinge where my left ovary is (although ias far as i know it doesnt work cause tube is blocked   ) It really was a tiny bit, about the size of a 5p piece, so who know.

Not long now, thanks for the  

Sharon x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shabba, some people bleed a bit during implantation so don't give up yet.  I'll be thinking of you today and sending you lots of positive vibes.  Will sign on later and check on you.

beanie,  best of luck to you with your scan on Friday.  I know what you mean about the meds...we never know how they'll affect us.  All this waiting is tough, isn't it?

Spangle, thanks for the good luck wishes,


Georgia, good luck for your scan as well.

Starting to worry a bit as I'm feeling nothing so far.  Last time my stomach was 'burning' (i.e. very hot).  I guess technically though they would have reached blasts yesterday so maybe the burn wouldn't have started yet?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone

My HCG Level is 57, so i'm pg, but have to go back thurs to check levels are rising, they are quite low for day 14.

So still waiting

Thanks for all your kind messages

Sharon x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

You know we're there for you if you need us hun. We're a family now










And so might you be! 

Its great news. You know the rest have said it all on PM's. 

X


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Shabba, great news!  So maybe the bleeeding was late implantation after all.  Wonderful.  I'm so hapy for you!  I'm sure you're anxious for Thurs.  (I forgot you guys are 5 hours ahead so its afternoon for you).  Congrats again!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Shabba

Great news,   those levels keep rising.

I know it sounds dumb and I did not want to say it before because did not want to be a jinx but I had a good feeling that you would be OK.

You must both be very pleased.

Spangle.xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girls.. We have had our follow up consultation and i have been given the meds for medicated fet. I was just wondering if any of you were put on the pill for 21 days before treatment? I've been told to start pill at next af, take it for 21 days and then start down regging on last day of pill? Also how do they decide when to do the transfer as ovulation is not involved? Do they just rely on lining thickness?

Lots of   to everyone, Maria xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Sharon so very happy for you. May your levels rise nicely xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages - here's to Thursday  

Maria,
After you have d/r they will give you a baseline scan, then on to progynova which will thicken the lining, i had another scan couple of weeks later, then e/t. Hope this helps


Sharon x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Maria,

I've been on the pill since having our son and our fertility dr told us to come in on day 2 of AF.  Thus, I took the pill right up to starting.  I've also been put on it in the past for a couple weeks to clear up cysts.  And as for deciding when you're ready, as Shaaba said, they'll do a scan to check your lining.  If medicated, you'll be given meds to help thicken it.  

Shabba, hope your reading is going up strong.  I'm thining of you.

Hi to everyone else.

Btw...how long did you all lie flat on your back during the 2ww (if at all)?  I'm on day 4 of being on my back and am so sore...very stiff (plus the progesterone injection spots are realoly sore).


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Sharon, I am so delighted for you and hope that your levels continue to rise nicely.  

Ready, everyone is different in how they approach the 2ww.  When I got pregnant last time, I took it easy after ET but mostly tried to carry on as normal.  I took 2 days off work but that was only because I was so sore from having 21 eggs collected.  I would say, do what you feel most comfort with.

Welcome Maria.

How are you doing Clare?


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

morning ladies  

Well, I had two blastocyst frosties transferred yesterday. What a day it was..... I didn't hear from them all morning so called at 11.45am and the embryologist said that they had one fantastic embryo that looked brilliant but the other two were not thawing as well and it was hard to pick the best of the two. Apparently it is a lot more complex to defrost blastocysts  
So they asked us to come in at 3.30pm with a full bladder to give them more time to decide. Anyway, we got there at 3.30pm and they said there was a delay ... to hang on and keep drinking water.  Well, I couldn't believe it as they kept me waiting until 5.30pm!!!!!  I will never know how I held on that long - my hands were sweating from the stress of it and I was ready to kill DH who started hair stroking  
So, they showed  me the embies on the screen - out of the two weaker ones it was clear (to them) which was expanding so they opted for that. The best one did look pretty good - if I say so myself with no medical knowledge at all (but plenty of experience heh  ) 
They said to lay still for at least 10 mins after but I was bursting. I literally ran to the loo 14 mins later and also had the most goddamn awful diarrhoea - like pure water (i'm so sorry for too much info).  There was nothing I could do about it - no wonder I felt I was struggling all afternoon.  I have no idea if it was anxiety or something I eat and when I told the doctors they said it would not have affected the embies (although it must have been shocking for them!!!!) and the most important thing was to keep rehydrated and to stop it as soon as possible because any uterine cramps would not be good for them!
I dont know - I am a bit worried about it considering when we wee after the wait we get concerned for them but the great thing is, is that I haven't had another episode and all those crazy cramps I was having have totally gone.  I feel very well in fact!  So, now I will just have to wait and see.
Back to work next Tuesday and already a little concerned.  I work in an Investment Bank in Canary Wharf and it is very long hours and a tough environment. My boss is in NY and not very sympathetic to me being off work even this week.  Also the journey is pretty bad and I am thinking of travelling around rush hour to avoid being pushed around.

Shabba - I am so thrilled for you. - brilliant news. I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you for Thursday

Ready - don't worry about any symptoms yet - you can never win in these tww. If you have them you worry, if you don't you worry!!!  Keep positive. It will work for you  

Clare - how are you doing?? Thinking of u for your test this week xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

mn23160 -   on your two frozen blasts on board! 
I'm starting medicated fet soon and hoping to have 2 of our 5 blast frosties transfered    How many frosties did you have? And did they all thaw? I've heard that it's more difficult to thaw blasts so really hoping that we get two for transfer. Also did they tell you what your chances of success are with two?
Loads of luck and   you've been through alot! Everything crossed for you hun!
Maria xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

mn23160,  well done on you 2 blasts -   good luck on your 2ww, hope work is not too stressful. 

Shabba - where your embies 2/3 day or where they blasts?

If you had EC on a Wed had embies frozen on the Friday are they 3 days, also if when they thaw they lose any cells are they still considered the same age??   

Any advice on this Just praying they do thaw   

Clare, Sparklequeen, Ready hope 2ww is going ok.  

Georgia and Beanie hope you are both OK too. 

Love Spangle.xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm OK so far, not feeling as   as I felt last week.  My AF hasn't showed up yet.  It came on day 11 last time which was yesterday.  I went to the Traffford centre with my DP's sister, some retails therapy eased my nerves.  I only wiped twice, once in the toilets and I'm ashamed and i bow my head in shame    that i went in a changing room to have a check while she was trying on clothes (thankyou R/I)   .

Sharon-   on your happy news.    for Thu, all this   is definitely worth it.   

Mel-Well done on your transfer, sounds really   for you. are you going to name them? unfortunately mine are still "the peanuts".  I was only kept waiting an 1hr 30 Min's and i thought that was stressfull.  I kept having to empty myself a little   . Take care of yourself  

Beanie35-   Back in bed today after my shopping yesterday, day 12 today, 5 left to wait.  Hope your well too.

Ready-I stayed in bed for the first 6 days, but thats because I'm lazy and bored and all my friends have gone on a girlie holiday without me     I'm just taking it easy now, I went out yesterday so I'm spending today resting, just watching TV, Reading Mag's and eating.  I must admit I'm getting really restless now, not enough to do any housework though   .  Hope your OK too    

Spangle-  I think I've got a thing for this wavy man, really makes me smile.  How are you?

Can I just ask a silly question, Is a blast a more mature embryo?  Why do some people have them.  Mine are day 3 embies.  Orr I feel really silly now asking going to say bye and post before i chicken out.    

Good luck to all of you.     

Clare xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heh Clare,

Glad to hear you are having a better week. Its brilliant that you have made it past the same stage when you bled last week - I think its really really promising and I'm hoping you get your well deserved BFP  
Its not stupid to ask about the blastocysts - I wouldn't have known much about them until my clinic pushed my embryos towards them.  Basically they are embryos that have been developed for longer - ie 5 days so they have gone on dividing.  In my case, they pushed for blastocysts because I had 17 fertilised embryos after egg collection and they felt it was easier to identify the stronger ones by watching them for longer. It wasn't clear cut for them as to which ones were the best but as it happened, I only ended up with 5 that made it to blastocyst stage - the others stopped dividing.  2 were put back at 5 days last September and the other 3 were frozen at 6 days.  These were the 3 that were defrosted yesterday. As they were already blastocysts they have to defrost them on the day of transfer and the whole process is quite tricky. It also means that they should attach to the lining within 24 hours of transfer unlike someone with a 2 day old embryo that I think would attach some 4 days or so later. Not sure of the exact timings on this though and probably slight variations in timings for different people.
We called our embies Rod, Jane and Freddie.  We decided it was Jane who didn't cut the grade yesterday so Rod and Freddie are on board     Secretly I would like a little boy called Freddie one day so who knows  

Spangle: I would say that they are 3 day old embies when they are defrosted and I still think they are that age even if they lose a couple of cells - best to check though with your embryologist. Don't worry about it though - the important thing is that they wake up!


Maria - I only had three frosties and they all thawed but two were better and one was struggling a bit. If I didn't have the other two, they would have still used it.  So I suppose that makes 100% thaw rate.  Don't worry, the consultant said its not often that you end up with no embryos from a defrost.  They said I had a 30% chance of success so fingers crossed  

Already so bored on this TWW - have watched 5 episodes of sex in the city which has been fun but now don't know what to do to will away the time!!!

Lots of love to you all
MElxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

beanie, thanks for your response about how much time you took it easy.  Wow, 21 eggs.  I take it you were overstimulated?

Mel, I can't believe you had to wait so long with your transfer.  I was dying to go to the bathroom so couldn't imagine having to hold it that much longer.  Sounds like they have a great blasts and another one with good potential.  That's fantastic news.  You have a higher chance with blasts.  Is there any way you can work from home or is that not possible with your job?  I remember you saying you have a really long commute.  The 2WW is pretty tough isn't it?  Tv gets boring after awhile (but still, I'm grateful for being off work for a few days).

Spangle, yes I believe your embryos are 3 days old.  Not sure about the rules when defrosting.  Our clinic doesn't tell us the number of cells, just that the embryos are "good".  Have you started the meds yet?

ckhayes, maybe it's a good sign your feelign different than last time.  Your day sound similar to mine with watching tv and reading.  As for blasts, they are 5 day old embryos so they've divided more.  If you have them implated at 3 days (like both of us), then they still have to get to blasts in their home and then they can come out of the shell and implant.  There's a higher chance of it working if you implant blasts.  The negative side waiting for blasts and then implanting is that they may not survive and thus, not even make it to 5 day old embryos.  Usually people will go for blasts if they have a lot of embryos (i.e. to take the chance of them not making it).  Personally we only had 4 so went for the 3 day embryos.

Not feeling to positive about this as I'm feeling nothing (and as mentioned earlier, last time my stomach was very hot).  Am also very worried about scar tissue the dr saw when she put the embryos in there.  It must have come from the c-section.  Not sure where they would implant if scar tissue in is the way.  The dr didn't say anthing about it hindering our chances, but what was she do say?  It's not like they could refreeze them and use them another time.  Hopefully I'm wrong and am worrying for nothing.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Ladies
Hope you are all enjoying the 2ww   Its horrible, but think of what a couple of weeks of rest might bring - your little miracle - hope this helps  

Ready - Please try not to worry, i'm covered in scars 'in there' and hopefully( fingers crossed) it hasnt made a difference to me. Keep strong babes.

mel - what a horrible time   at least there back where they belong now, and if the dr said it it must be right, so just rest up.

Clare & Sparkles - Not long for you both now - everything crossed for you, just not the eyes, doesnt look too good and its hard to drive like that   

Spangle - my embies were 3 days old when put back, 3 cell & 4 cell, better known as Sonny & Cher  

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm back at work now, so will pop in at night when i get a chance.

Will let you know about Thurs
Take care, lots of care

Sharon x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heh Shabba, just wanted to wish you all the very best for your blood tests tomorrow. Really hoping you get those rises in your levels                     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

HI girls,

Shabba, must be hard going back to work..then again, maybe it takes your mind of it (although I'm sure it's all your thinking about).  Wishing you all the best for tomorow.  May your levels be rising.

Anyone feel like their stomach is tight or even tired?  It's hard to describe what I'm feeling and I'm sure it's from lying flat on my back for 5 days so my digestion is slowed down.  Anyays, just wondering if anyone feels like that too.  Otherwise, still feel nothing. How it would be nice if we were given a sign.  

I'm back at work today but am working from home so it's not too bad.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shabba, just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow, hope those levels are getting stronger!!   

Hope everyone else is OK too.

Spangle.xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
I've moved the list along, but it'll need updating (Sparkle - my little sweetie, when you get a min)

Will keep you all posted about the results, thank you all for your support

Sharon xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Have just got appointment in the mail to have Hysteroscopy/ D & C on the 3rd of May under a GA,which is only 6 days after my Colonoscopy done under a GA.Is it ok to be put under so close together.Always handle GA really well  .Which means could be back cycling by the end of May   

Shabba - Hope your tests goes well    wont be on till Friday to see how you went off to bed soon. 

Sparkle & Ckhayes not long to go   

Hope you are all well 

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shabba, any news?  I'm thinking of you.

shaz, you poor thing. Sound like you'll be going through a lot in the next little bit.  Did you mention your colonoscopy to your GA doing the Hysteroscopy?  They would know if its ok (which I'm sure it is).  Good luck to you.  Just another month and you can try again.

Not much doing here.  My stomach is still tight, but I put it down to either lying down too much with slower digestion, the meds or just my stomach (which is never normal).  

Well I spent the first 5 days completely on my back.  Then yesterday and today I'm taking it easy and am working from home.  Tomorrow is Easter Friday, but will have a very busy day Saturday.  Our son's 2nd birthday is coming up soon so we're having a party for him on the 22nd.  So that only leaves this weekend and next to get stuff.  So on Saturday we'll be running around getting decorations, loot bags, etc.  Hope it's ok to be up and about only a week after.  

Hope everyone is well.  It's been quiet over here recently.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just to let you know i got a   levels have risen to over 200 (not sure how many exactly cause nurse didnt write it down, she was in a hurry to call me !!)

OMG - still in shock

Sharon x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

wheh -hey Shabba              

So thrilled for you


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Shabba, huge contrats again.  I'm soooooo happy for you!    .  You're going to be a mommy.  You must feel so relieved that everything is good.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi
I have been reading this thread but haven't posted. But i got to post to say congrat to u shabba well done hun!!  Wishing u a healthy pregnancy.
Take care
Jenna xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Have moved list on.......


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Sharon, hun - im soooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!

I wish you all the love and luck in the world.  

Its about time things turned for the better on here. Ladies, we now officially have our latest inspriation. We better follow suit eh?!    

What are you doing to celebrate??

Congrats again  

Sparkles x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Shabba - That's fantastic !!!    So pleased for you! All the very best honey xxx

Maria xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

So pleased for you Sharon may you have a happy pregnancy  

Right who is next !!!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone, still in a state of shock  

Nicks cooking tonight, and we bought a bottle of Bollinger champagne !! I'll only have a little glass though   but its ok cause after 5 long years we've finally got what we dreamed of  

I know its still early days, but i'm gonna cherish every moment.

Lets hope ive started a trend  
Good luck to you all, you've been amazing and you all deserve this, so i will be praying for you all (not that i'm religious, but you know what i mean   )

Take care

Sharon xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations Shabba       this is fantastic news........................Lets hope you have started something.

Good luck for a happy healthy pg...............

Sparkles please can you up date me on the chart, I had baseline scan yesterday and was told everything was "perfect". Lining right down and ovaries are "asleep" and that it is "textbook" which is good news   So onto the progynova............... Taking 3 x 2mg every morning after Buserelin injection (reduced dose).

ckhayes not long for you now sweetie, good luck for Sunday  , lets make it 2 in a row!!!!


mn23160, sparkles and ready hope the 2ww is going OK, not sending you too  .

Georgia, beanie35, Ginger, MJP hope you are all doing well.

Have a good Easter break everyone.

Love Spangle. xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

tww is not going well  for me at all girls. I have been on an emotional rollercoaster the last two days.       I dont know what has come over me - its crazy. Its not like I have any AF pains or anything - thats the problem.  The last two nights I have been suffering with unbelievable body heat during the night - t is totally freaking me out as no-one appears to get this and I'm worried that my body is rejectng the embryos.  Feel like a right old mess - can't wait to snap out of this - surely I cant stay like this until the 15th


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Have now updated the list - Shabba hun, if you could delete it from your earlier message that would really help so there arent 2 different ones on the same page  Thanks!

Mel ~ am so sorry you are feeling poo. Are you sure you dont have a virus? I remeber you saying you had a poorly tunny after ET, and sweats can come with that cant it? Perhaps its worth calling the clininc hun to talk aboiut it? I have heard some other people get it during the 2ww so i wouldnt panic too much that its out of the ordinary, cos its not. I was really emotional after my first injection, but am not so bad now. Its hard this waiting lark. Please try and stay strong. 

Clare ~ Wishing you loads of luck for your test tomorrow. Hope you are OK, you've been a bit quiet over the last few days. I wish you loooooads fo luck for tomorrow.

*Georgia* & x_of_an_angel ~ wishin you both loads of luck for your ET's this weekend.

Everyone else ~ hope you are all ok too!

Well....
[fly]*
  H A P P Y  E A S T E R  T O  E V E R Y O N E  
* [/fly]

Easter is the time for miracles, so lets hope him upstairs is kind enough to give us a miracle of our own this Easter too. (DH told me that, how sweet).

Love to all

Sparkles x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Sparkles for adding me to the list I now feel like one of the girls again  

Ckhayes go the good   

mn23160,ready and sparkles have everything crossed for you guys lets carry on the BFP   mn23160 hope its a good sign cant offer any advice but to say hang in there hun  

Shabba hope you are goiung to name it after me   by the way middle name is Jody LOL

Shaz xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharon-     fantastic news, so happy for you and your DH, Orr so emotional. WAHOOOO WAHOOOO         

Mel-Orr I was the same, I've been an emotional wreck, up one min and down the next. You'll be OK it's these blooming drugs.  Stay with it, you've got 2 fantastic blasts (I know what they are now). 

Spangle- How are you?  I've been catching up on all the shopping I've been missing out on.  I'm doing fine.  Still a little crampy but I've been told off my friend this is normal, she had cramps until 8wks and she's having twins   

Shaz-fingers crossed for you hun. 

Ready-Hope everything is well with you
I've put my contacts in today so i can wear my sunglasses and look cool.  .  Such a nice day, I'm going on a picnic with my SIL and niece.  Hope the weather stays.  I've still been getting the cramps like AF is on her way and still sore boobs.  I was sick this morning, just bile (sorry)  hope it's a sign  .  Day 15 allready, one min it's dragging and the next it's 2 days away.  

Thankyou everyone for your kind words.  I'll be doing my test on Sun.  Sending everyone all the very best of luck lets get them BFP's and keep sparkle busy.          

I'll pop in soon, good luck    


Clare x x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Clare day 15 why have you not tested already   bonus for you waiting so long Sunday along way away.wishing you all the best


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope you are all enjoying the lovely sun  We've been out for lunch, then popped back to pick up the easter bunny eggs we bought, to give them out and dp has come over all tired and has gone for and hours kip !! Its me thats pg not him  

Shaz Hiya namesake  hope your doing ok down under  and thanks again for the premonition, still cant believe it 

Sparkles - Ok PMA Queen, we need to get you back on track. DO NOT, i repeat, DO NOT take any notice of the symptons, they mean nothing in the end. Mine changed all the time, you know that and its so hard to call either way. Please, Please, Please stay postivie, think you need some of these           Lots of love xxx

Clare - Not long now, lets hope, like Sparkle said Easter is a good time for us all.
Hope you enjoy the picnic, its beautiful out there.

Mel - Oh hun, i had very bad boughts of  between day 7 and 9, and the rest of the time, one min i was fine the next i was , poor dp was at a loss what to do with me, but after a couple hours of crying, he used tough love (told me that if i didnt think i could cope with this, then maybe it wasnt a good idea to try again) and it worked a treat (it sounds like he was horrible, but he wasnt, it was true what he was saying, just took alot of guts for him to say it at the time). I thought, well if this doesnt work, i dont want him to say it was too much for me last time, maybe we should wait. So i picked up my PMA halo that Sparkles gave me and went for it. Hope this helps.

Spangle & Beanie  I called progynova the happy pills  after all that time getting rid of all your hormones you'll feel better putting some back in again - Good luck xx

x_of_an_angel Can we call you Angel for short 
Good luck for tomorrow, hope your little snowbabies are wide awake ready to go home x

Georgia Loads of   for e/t over the weekend, easter is a special time, i'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Maria - Hope you are doing ok, and out and about enjoying the sunshine x

Well i hope you all dont eat too much chocolate   
Enjoy the lovely weather, will catch up soon

Take care
Sharon x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Shabba, has it sunk in yet?  Poor dh.  He'd better get used to YOU being the tired one.  

Spangle, great news that you're starting and everything is looking great right from the start.

Mel, how you doing hon?  When it worked with our son I remember my stomach being very hot..so you never know about the body heat you're feeling.  Could be a sign.  Hope you're having a better day.  I know that we look for signs and then if we have anything different we worry about them. Guess we can't win (and I'm the exact same way).  Hope you're feeling better.

sparkles, I don't celebrate easter myself, but did like your uplifting message about it.  It's a positive time.

ckhayes, I'm also experiencing strange cramps or tightness.  I'm reading your comment about wearing your contacts today and it's the first time I've put them in since the transfer too (but I havne't been out yet and dh would look at me strange if i put on my sunglasses).  You're so close to the test day.  Wishing you loads of luck.

I'm feeling kind of stupid.  My MIL and FIL came over for a visit today and in excitement I showed her the ultrasound of the embryos.  She looked at me like I was nuts and said "What? You're showing me your insides"  Am very embarassed because obviously she thought it was a gross thing to share.  Showed it to my dad yesterday and he thought it was neat. 

A strange thing happened this morning.  Dh gave me the progesterone injection as usual.  THen I went downstairs and I started getting really itchy on my arms, legs and back.  Was scratching like mad for about half an hour.  Eventually I pulled up my sleeves and I had hives all over!  Is this reaction normal?  I've been on progesterone before with no problems (and I didn't eat anything inbetween so we have to contribute it to the progesterone). If it happens tomorrow morning then we'll go to teh clinic on Sunday morning.  Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning Ready
I would check out the hives at the clinic, its probably nothing to worry about, but better safe than sorry.
I'm glad your Dad like the scan pic, your MIL & FIL must have got a shock   to react like that, dont worry about it, its you special pic. Put it in a frame on the mantlepiece and see what they say  
I'd look at a pic of your inards any day   

Catch up later ladies, hope you are all ok

Sharon x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Course u can call me angel lol   thanks for your wishes!
I had 2 blasts transfered this morning feels so weiord much more relaxed than my icsi so different! 
Iam sure i will get to know everyone keep my mind busy   
Speak to u all soon 
jenna xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

oooh hun, how exciting! Am really pleased for you.

Ive updated the list on the previous page.

Fingers crossed for everyone.

Sparkles x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post before lying down for the night.  

Shabba, thanks for the note about the hives.  Didn't happen this morning but my legs were a bit itchy (not as bad as yesterday).  Dh changed the progesterone bottle suggesting maybe it was contaminated?  No idea, but will keep an eye on it.  I like your comment about frameing the picture.

Jenna, how you doing in the 2ww?  Do you have books and things to keep busy?  (and of course us friends to chat with over here).

Mel, how are you feeling?

Went out of the house for the first time since last Friday (i.e. ET day).  Wasn't out long but felt good to see the world out there instead of our walls.

Been feeling quite tired the last couple days.  Not sleepy tired but lack of energy tired with my stomach tight.  Tonight I even cut up some vegetables and was exhausted.  I'm hoping its a sign, but at the same time don't want to read into it in case there's dissappointment.  Could be meds or just lack of doing anything removes energy.  Anyone else feel like this?  

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi  

We tested today and got a  . So shocked.  With the symptoms i've been having I wasnt sure it had worked.
We are so thrilled,  .

Thankyou for all your support youve all been fantastic

Clare x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

hi ckhayes all I can say is well done we talked on Friday nite and what do you know BFP so happy for you guys


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Clare!

That is such great news!

 

Have replied to your PM too!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Shabba said:


> sparklequeen said:
> 
> 
> > *  MEDICATED FET GIRLS CURRENT SUMMARY  *​
> ...


*​*​


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG Sparkle you are next BRP for you too    

Go the MED girls

Clare great news


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG sparkle that would be a BFP not a brp


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Shaz -     

Thought you meant Big Raging/Ripping Positive!!  

Thanks. I know im next - arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh! I soooooooooooooooooooooo hope it works too. Nice to get so much good news on this thread after such a down time before.

Happy Easter everyone  

Sparkles x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Orrr sparkles thankyou for updating the list, made me cry seeing a BFP next to my name.

Like Shaz72 said your next, Its true spring is such a good time for us.    

Shaz-Thanks for keeping me sane....x 

Ready-how are you? 

Mel-hope your not going 2 crazy..


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo Clare
I've replied to your pm 

Come on everyone, Easter must be lucky for us.

Mel & Sparkles are next - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I so want us all to have BFP's

Sharon xxx

Clare - I cried when i say my name on the list aswell


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hi Clare

Just wanted to wish you and DH a huge   on your  ............

Long may the BFP's continue.

You 2 next Sparkels and mn23160 - lets hope it is a sign.

Have a lovely Easter all.

Spangle xxx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

just wanted to say, my test date isn't until Sunday 15th - only had the tranfer on Monday!

So excited by these BFPs. Its looking good ladies


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Clare, amazing news!!!  I'm so happy for you on your BFP!  Wonderful!  Welcome to mommyhood!  May you have a great next 9 months and even better after that!


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Hope you all don't mind me joinin in, Sparkles knows me and I just wanted to say thinking of you and keeping all crossed for your test this week. I noticed some of you girls BFP well done and congrats to you all.

Love SBB


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

What fantastic news Clare congratulations honey  

Well I am still here had ivig on Saturday and then started the cyclogest soooooooo in for bloods tomorrow then well who knows when transfer is   shame really as I am off all week. At least my house will be absolutely spotless

Have a great sunny day girls

Love Georgia xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Georgia, I hope spring is the season for us all.  Good luck tomorrow for your bloods.    

Mel- How are you doing Hun?  Hope your not going too   .  It sent me all over the place.
   

Spangle- How are you?   

I'm a bit hormonal today, had a cry and feel fine now.  Whats going on?


Wishing you all the very best of luck for the coming weeks  

Clare


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

yet another day of crying      This is just madness,  i can't do anything but cry    

well I might get a telling off but I took myself all the way to Boots today.  Literally shoved people out of the way to get to those god damn pee sticks . My DH was trying to hold me back but i was on a mission!  
So.. I'm 7 days after transfer (5 day old embies) which makes me day 12 and I did one of  the tests. Its come up with a feint BFP - even my hubbies has confirmed it.     Don't want to get too excited as I am testing a full 6 days early but I can't help but feel quite excited by this.  
Symptoms so far have been ZILCH apart from the crazy crying every single day for no reason ... anything sets me off!  The hot sweats have calmed down now as well.

Praying this is will still be a BFP on Sunday

Love to all of you xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls just a quick notr really to say     to you shabba am so pleased for you you must be over the moon , its gives me some hope that it will happen to me one day take care shabba xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you Christina, that means alot.
Take care 
Sharon x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Really quick one I am afraid.

Hope everyone is OK.Just wanted to wish Sparklequeen very best of luck for tomorrow.

Good luck     

Love Spangle.xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Many many congratulations to you and your DH on your   Clare.  You must be over the moon.  You and Sharon have given us all some hope  .

I haven't been on the board for a while and not sure what stage everyone is at  

Georgia, good luck with your bloods today. 

Mel, you naughty girl but how exciting.  Really hoping that the line continue to grow stronger.  Have you done another test today?
Sending you  

Ready, how are you doing? Are all the plans now in place for your DS birthday party?

Good luck to Sparkles and Angel.  

Sprangle, how you doing on the Progynova?

Well, all being well I will be having my ET tomorrow lunchtime (please let my embryos survive the thaw ).  I'll keep you posted.

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

sparklequeen said:


> *  MEDICATED FET GIRLS CURRENT SUMMARY  *​
> ​
> *
> 
> ...


*​*​


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Mel, you poor thing.  Sounds like the 2ww is just tourture for you.  The unknown is the worst and the extreme wanting of it to work.  I didn't realize you could test so early, but that's fantastic news that it showed a postive!  May the line keep getting stronger.  And don't worry about no symptoms...many women have none and don't even know.  Anyways, don't blame you for testing.  Dh bought me a test because i'm driving him crazy.

beanie, good to hear from you.  I'm doing ok thanks...just anxious as we all are.  Yes, things are coming along for our ds's birhtday party (next weekend).  Just have to order the food and cake, and get lootbags and last minute stuff.  Thanks for asking.  Wow, so tomorrow is your day!  How many are you implanting?  Best of luck to you.  Let us know how it goes.

sparkles, good luck to you tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Clare and Shabba, has it sunk in yet?

I'm doing ok.  Put a call into my clinic because I'm still itchy.  It comes and goes on my arms, legs, back and neck and if I scratch too much i break into hives.  Am pretty sure it's the progesterone injections.  Hopefully the dr will return my call soon.

As mentioned to Mel, dh bought me a hpt since I'm driving him nuts with "I feel this.." or "I don't feel this...".  Also, I'll be at work when the clinic returns the call on Friday so want to be prepared if its negative.  Not sure when to try the test though.  Maybe Wed?

Hello to everyone I've missed.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for all of your good luck messages girls

They mean a lot  

If its a BFP then i'll think i'll have to enrol Fred and/or Wilmaaaa in acting classes when they're old enough as they certainly have me fooled into it being a negative result.

MY AF pains have subsided a bit now, and still no bleeding although i do still feel a bit 'wet' inside - like its about to start any time. Im sooo sorry if you are eating your lunch at the mo!!   Im a serial knicker checker. 

Will keep you posted.

Good luck to Beanie and Georgia for ET, and to all the ladies in waiting with me. Ive bought the list forward beanie so you can see where everyone is at.

Let me know if it needs updating for anyone as i can only see a few of the latest posts as im typing.

Also, hello to everyone else!!!

Hope you are feeling a bit better Shaz72  

mn23160 -     for testing early - lets hope its the result you so hope for.

I cant believe how much god damn luck everyone is having - lets keep it up!  

Bye for now

Sparkles x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,


Sparkles-I had exactly the same, like AF is on her way and a little wet.  I also had a strange burning going on on my belly, could've cooked an egg on it at times.  Wishing you lots of luck, it'ssounding good to me..  

Beanie-Thankyou so much for your kind words, we are over the moon.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.  Good luck to you and your DH.  

Mel-That sounds like good news is on its way for you.  How exciting.  Have you done anymore tests?  Orrr I so hope all these BFP's continue, what a lucky thread we have going.    

Ready-I read that it can make you itchy, I'm sure there was something on this site about it when i was having a nosy around.  Wishing you the very best of luck.  Hope the party planning is going well.     

The wait to he scan is just as    as the 2ww.  I still have a habit of wiping myself (sorry) and i keep doing hpt's to make sure all's OK.  Poor DP is worried I'm creating too many habits.  I've reassured him I'm going to test every Fri until my scan, good compromise.   

Well the very best of luck to you having your transfers, tests and cycles..... lots of love and best wishes

Clare


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Ladies
Sorry I've been AWOL 

Sparkles - Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow 

Ready - Good luck for Friday hun - do you think you'll test early ??

Beanie - All the best for E/T tomorrow, your snowbabies are waiting 

Spangle - Hope you are enjoying the pill popping - not long now 

Mel - Looking good for you - keeping everything crossed for Sunday x

Clare - How you feeling, weird isnt it 

Georgia - How did the bloods go ?? Hope your enjoying the week off, what you been up to 

Angel - Hows the 2ww treating you ??

To Shaz (my little buddy) & MJ - Hope you are ok and getting ready for the next whirl wind of adventure !!!

Come on girls - Lets all get BFP's wouldnt that just be great 

Lots and lots of love &  to all

Sharon x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi shabba,
So far iam ok. Feeling tired all the time and my (.)(.)'s have started to get sore i really hope we can get some luck this time   I feel alot more relaxed this time round thou feels different.  

Hope everyone is doin fine i will get to know soon where u are in your treatment honest   i always seem to get carried away reading to much about blasts  

Sparkles good luck for tomorrow have everything crossed for u hun!!   let us know wen u can..

Just to let u know i was x_of_an_angel now as u can see i have changed it, hope i didn't confuse u  

Speak to u all soon 
Take care
Jenna x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

You did confuse me !! Doesnt take a lot though  

I felt much more relaxed on this 2ww aswell, lets hope its a good sign  

Have a look at the lovely list Sparkles has done for us, it helps me, my memory is rubbish  

Take care hunni

Sharon x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry  
Thanks i will take a look!
How u feeling hun bet u cant wait to have your scan? did u have blasts transfered? 
Jenna xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi ya ladies,

Sparkles, your acting class comment was cute.  I'm constantly checking too to see if anything is there and like you, have been feeling a bit of the AF cramps.  SO know how you feel.  Just don't give up.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.  You may get a happy surprise.

Clare, thanks for your wishes.  The itching is driving me mad (and doesn't help that I'm cookoo already from the 2ww).  I can imagine the wait now to the scan is really hard to see how many are in there.  

Shabba, thanks for the wishes.

Jenna, I recognized you from your photo and your sparkling signature (and of course, your name ...ha ha).  I know the sore (.)(.) feeling.  All those needles.  Hope you're doing well.  Are you off work?

My dr returned my call about the itching and wants me to return to the clinic tomorrow.  She said she wants to change my progesterone.  Will know more details tomorrow what that means.  It calmed down during the day but now it's driving me mad.  My arms are all red and hivey again from scratching.

Well I was bad and ended up doing a hpt and it came up negative.  Feel gutted but am really hoping it's too early since it's Tues night and my test date if Friday morning.  I pray and pray it was just too early.


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sparkles .... very quick message as runing late for work.  The very best of luck to you today - I'm keeping everything crossed with you and hoping you get a BFP.

Ready-it is stupid to test early - I'm regretting it now as have had pretty bad AF pains yesterday and ended up going to bed at 7.30pm just to give my brain a rest from thinking about them    So, I'm now not going to test until Sunday - it is tempting but not really conclusive either way until the right day.

Jenna - sounds good so far. I had blast transfers as well 

to everyne else I'm sorry not to have written a personal but i need to dash as want a seat on the train - still keeping with the theory PUPO!!

Lot of love
Melxxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning girls  
How u all doing this morning? 

Sparkles,   hun really hope u log on wiv some good news!  

Ready, yes iam off work iam going bak tomorrow but i will be taking it easy. Hope everything goes ok at the hospital and they sort the itching out for u bet its getting u down.   u naughty girl for testing early   keep your chin up hun   are u nearly sorted for your sons party?

Mel, Thats great u had blast aswell, how many did u have transfered? hope u managed to get a seat on the train  

Clare, Congrats hun. hope your taking it easy!! I be the same testing all the time wen i get a bfp i would never believe it. bet your still in shock.

Beanie35,   for your transfer today hope all goes well for u!

Hi to anyone i missed hope u all doing ok!! 

My (.)(.)'s are still sore but only at the side under my arm pit    that's it really lol don't know if its a good or bad thing   I've decided iam not going anywhere today staying on settee all day as i haven't had a full day in since i had the transfer  

speak to u all soon
Jenna xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies

BFN for me  

I feel OK, i kind of knew it was coming so have alrady come to terms with the fact Fred and Wilmaaaa were not meant to be this time. We will have out time in the future though.

I thought the luck on this thread was a bit too good to be true, and i knew id be the one to break it as if its gonna happen, it'll happen to me and DH!  

We havent got anymore snowbabies, so we'll be going for a fresh cycle next, and will try and go to blast with a bit of luck.

Wishing all you other ladies the best of luck for testing and treatment. 

I hope we all have the family we so deserve soon.

Thanks for all of your support

Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry babes  
Your time will come
Lots of love
Sharon & Nick xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Sparkles so sorry it was not meant to be this time for you (((hugs)))
You sound a very determined lady and I truly hope you next fresh cycle will be the one for you


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Sparkles-

I'm so sorry.  Sending you and your DH my love. 

There isn't any words I can think to write to let you know how sorry iam.  Take care of each other.  It WILL happen for you.

Take care,

Clare xxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Beanie
Just wanted to send you a big   Hope e/t went well today.

Lots of love
Sharon xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Sparklequeen, sorry hun that you did not get the result you wanted this time  . You are such a positive person and this is an excellent quality, especially on this journey........ Good luck for your fresh cycle   .

Shabba and Clare, hope all is well with you both............. 

Beanie, hope transfer was OK, good luck for  .

Ready - good luck for tomorrow sending lots of  ............

Mel - best of luck for Sunday again sending you lots of  ............

Welcome to Jenna, hope 2ww is treating you OK.

Sorry if I missed anyone - hope you are all well.

I have my first scan since taking the progynova tomorrow, hopefully all is OK and the lining is starting to build nicely  . I have had a few twinges down there, similar to mild period cramps   not sure this means anything or just tuned into ever little twinge as us ladies are.................

Take care everyone 

Love Spangle.xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

sparkles, as worded on the other thread, I am so sorry to hear about your results.  You must be so upset.  Keep your head on the future cycle and may the fresh cycle be the one for you.  Hugs to you.   We'll hear good news from you in the future.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey ready,  
 for 2mor!  
How u feeling? hope u feeling ok.
Jenna xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

A bit of news from me.  Yesterday I went to the clinic because of all the itching.  The dr said I'm having an allergic reaction to the progesterone in sesame oil so she changed the base.  This one is much thicker so it's tough for dh to inject, but so far so good.  Ithcing has subsided.  Anyways, while I was there my dr asked how I've been feeling.  I said I've being having tightness in my stomch, but I did a hpt last night (Tues) and it was negative.  She responded that it may have been too early for a hpt and asked if I wanted to do a pregnancy test that day while I was there.  She warned me that it may be too early even wtih the blood test so if it's negative, still to come back on Friday.  Well, I was so upset Tues night from the negative and I've been having really bad period cramps that I was sure it was negative but  I went for the test.  The day at work went on and on.....tick tick....At 3pm I got a call from my dr saying congrats, I'm pregnant.  OMG!  Can't believe it's a  .  She said the reading wasn't that strong since it's a couple days before the actual test date, but to return on Saturday for another test.  I was so fluttered and taken aback, that I forgot to ask if I continue with the meds (especially the estrace)?  I'm totally in shock as I was convinced it was a negative (Should have listened to those girls that said not to do a hpt!).  Also am a bit causcious until Sat to make sure it's a stronger reading so I just pray it keeps getting stronger.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow Ready - keeping everything crossed for rising levels
Well done xxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Ready thats great news lets hope u get a stronger one on Saturday. Got all excited reading your post hun! well done xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a very very quickie...Ready...OMG...you made me cry ha ha ha...orr i'm so emotional at the moment.....love and best wishes, at work not meant to be on the net when we're busy....

take car

speak soon  WAHOOOOOO WAHOOOOOOOO


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Ready - you must be over the moon  

Congratulations x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ready - well done hun.    let those levels keep rising.

Spangle. xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me as I'm supposed to be working ....

Sparkles,  , am so sorry hun. 

Ready, what a shock you must have had!  Fantastic news though, I'm thrilled for you and hope the test is even stronger on Saturday  

How are you doing Mel?

Georgia, when are you having your ET?  Have I missed it?

Well 2 of my 3 embryos survived the thaw and I had both transferred yesterday afternoon.  Feels very surreal at the moment as I feel so normal (I was in a lot of pain at this stage during my fresh cycle).  Please please stay with me this time little ones  

LOL to you all.
xx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi beanie,
Glad u had 2 to transfer  I know wat u mean about feeling different compared to the fresh cycle, u want to do things and then u realise no u cant as u got to take it easy, before i couldn't do nothing as i was really sore aswell. i find my self much more relaxed this time. fingers crossed for your   hun wish u all the best.
Jenna xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

beanie, welcome to the 2WW!  Great news on having 2 lovely embryos implanted. Just take it easy and nature will do the rest.  Fet is less stressful going in, and as you said, you're not sore this time.  Best of luck to you.

Mel, how you doing?  Have you tested again?

Jenna, sorry you're so sore.  I have that too depending on exactly where dh injects (and we still haven't found the magic spot).  Hope you're doing well.

Thank you so much for all the wonderful wishes.  Am still in disbelief, and nervous until they let me know of a  stronger reading.  Gotta call the clinic too as in the excitement, I forgot to ask if I stay on the meds.  (I know progesterone for sure, but not sure about the estrace).


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Ready fantastic news hun  

Sparkle  for June/July babe  

Well still here had bloods today need to go in again early for bloods then they are hoping for transfer tomorrow afternoon  
Will let you all know 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks girls

Jenna, how are you doing on the 2ww?

Ready, I'm still so chuffed for you.   Sorry but I can't help you with regards to the estrace as I haven't heard of it  

Georgia, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  

LOL xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hey beanie, estrase is the meds I take to build the lining.  I know every clinic is different (plus I'm actually in Canada so even more reason for the difference).

Georgia, best of luck to you too.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Iam not feeling to bad thanks, wish time would go quicker   nearly past 1st week  
My (.)(.)'s are still sore think they are getting sorer prob down to me touching them all the time   Had a few twinges on and off y-day but thats it.
Got a bit of a sore bum from the pessary's so think i will have to use front passage till it gets better. Would rather use bak passage mind but if iam sore got no choice  

Hope everyone is ok?
   Jenna xxx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

oh my god Ready, that is fantastic news     I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow but am sure you're levels will rise nicely.
Well done Beanie on the defrost and transfer - its very stressful when you only have 3 in the freezer - shows how strong those two were to survive - I'm sure they are settling in nicely
Jenna - glad to hear you are still sounding quite calm on the TWW.  Keep    it sounds good to me.  The pessaries are a nightmare but this time they have me on the Gestone injections and my poor bottom is looking battered.  Worth it though!!
Georgia - lets keep our fingers crossed you get the transfer tomorrow - its been ages for you - but good practice for the TWW    Hope you are keeping relaxed and excited about your babies coming home!
Spangle: I had loads of twinges and cramps as my lining was building - don't worry about it - my consultant said it was fine. If there is any problem, they'd see it on a scan. Let us know how its going
Clare and Shabba - how y'a doing mummies to be? I bet you feel like you are on another wait - itching to get to the first scan - when are they doing them? 7 weeks or so??  Thinking of you and hoping you are enjoying your pregnancies - yehhh!
Sparkles: As I said in my PMs you are going get there so keep your chin up  - you've been an inspiration to us all  

As for me, I have tested again, on the advice of my mates on the UCH thread and its still a BFP so I'm going to ring the clinic this morning and get a blood test. Apparently they don't mind doing it early as long as you have a BFP - Its now 12 days after a 5 day transfer so I feel confident enough that something should show in the blood. Please keep your fingers crossed.  Symptom wise - very weird. Always feel fine in the morning and then come lunchtime and I have something to eat, i feel dreadful - really sick, dodgy tum, achey limbs and boobs start killing me.  I'm literally going to bed at 8pm because I feel so rubbish - I'm hoping this is all a good sign    We will see.............

love to you all
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

mn23160 - Awww I'm so happy for you! BFP    

I've been checking in on your progress now and again    We're having med fet with our blasts asap! We were given 70% chance with our fresh blast and have been told around 40% with two frozen ones so obviously worried as our chances are not as good as last time. But yippee! BFP for you so it does work!! Loads and loads of luck for beta test hun    

Maria xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Sparklequeen - just wanted to say how sorry I was that you didn't get a BFP.  I shall be hoping that yr next cycle is more successful

take care

Fi


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks hun, thats really sweet. Am feeling a bit left behind, but our time WILL come, and i WILL be pregnant soon.

Take care, and good luck with your  quest for a family too.

Sparkles x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Jenna, how are the (.)(.)?  I'm still sore too, sometimes worse than others depending on where dh injects.  Once he hit a nerve (I think) and my whole back was out for the day.  Hmmm..maybe the twinges are a sign?  Am hoping for you.

Mel, thanks for crossing your fingers for us.  I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow and want to ensure the levels are rising.  Whoohoo...amazing news that you're still showing a BFP!  I'm so happy for you! Great too that the clinic will test you a bit early so you can believe what you're seeing.  I'll cross my fingers (and toes) for you too.  They sound like signs to me.   Let us know how it goes tomorrow.

Georgia, did you have your transfer today?

beanie, how are you doing in your 2WW?

sparkles, yes your time will come.  Please keep in touch.  I'll be waiting for your good news in the future.

Yesterday afternoon I suddently got really tired and just had no energy to type on the keyboard.  Luckily I worked from home yesterday so actually lied down in bed for 10 min.  Am very reluctant to do another hpt since it showed neative the first time.  Am nervous for tomorrow and just pray that our levels are still rising and everything is ok.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Ready and really hope you get some wonderful news  .  i'm doing fine thanks but the 2ww seems harder this time as I'm looking for symptoms, last time I had no idea what to look for.  Am already bored of taking it easy and I'm only on day 3.  

Mel, am so pleased for you too - many many congratulations.  When will you get the results of your blood test?

Georgia - any news?

Jenna, how you're doing ok today.

Hi to all


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

just a quickie to thank you all for the lovely messages. Welllllllllllllllll kinder and Mars are in their new home for 10 days now so lets hope in 10 days time I have good news xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I havent forgotten you all, just been really busy with work, sorry  

Hope you are all doing ok, i will post personals tomorrow, if thats ok.

Just wondering if someone wanted to take over the list ??

Catch you all tomorrow

Sharon xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies 

Hope you are all OK.

Ready - good luck for tomorrow........... let us know how you get on  

Mel - Sounds positive, keep us posted are you t testing @ home on Sunday too 

Sparkle, Shabba, Georgia, Beanie, Clare, Jenna and everyone else hope you are all OK (sorry if I missed anyone).

Shabba, if you explain how to do the list I can try to do this, any tips welcomed......

Had my lining scan today, really pleased it is 10mm looked like a big pair of lips on the screen  . Booked for another scan next Friday and if all fine then we go for the thaw / transfer on Monday 23rd April    Really excited and pray that it works. 

Have a lovely evening.

Love Spangle.


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ready - i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Don't worry I'm sure that those levels will be rising and at least then you can relax a bit until your first scan     
I had my bloods tested yesterday morning - they didn't call be back until 7pm ... it seemed like the longest wait in the world girls ... longer then the entire TWW.  Well its a   for me.  Unfortnately though as I have been stupid to test early, they want to re-do the bloods on Wednesday.  They said that they have a specific level that they expect to see on Day 16/Day 17 so they want to ensure the HCG is rising.  I asked if they were concerned about my current levels but they said not at all, they were strong levels but it was only Day 12 levels.  So, I have now totally proved that you shouldn't test early    .  Although different clincs do have different days, there is a reason and I'm sure that they have stats on what levels they are looking for.  Anyway, its back to another wait for me - I have been all over the place on this TWW - all of my own doing!!!!!
hope everyone else is doing ok. I'll write some personals later xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mel you must both be sooo chuffed, well done another BFP   
Lots of    let those levels keep rising..............

Ready - good luck today with your blood test...........

Love Spangle.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ready,mn23160 - congrates and how are the levels  

spangle - great lining fingers crossed for the 23rd   

Georgia - go the bars   

beanie35 - good luck with the 2ww  

Really hard to keep up with you all so best wishes to everyone    

Shabba - my wee prodigy hope you are feeling well  

sparklequeen - our time will come  

Love too all Shaz xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello 
I've been tentativley lurking from time to time from a distance  I wasn't going to join another thread (cause I can't keep up!) but couldn't resist... any longer!! you seem to be having some fabulous BFP's!! 
just wanted to say wow! *big congrats to all the bfp's!        and to mel  today  

sparklequeen been reading your diary and saddened by your news but amazed at how upbeat you are  that's very inspiring 

not sure of who everyone is, spotted beanie from our clinic ....hello!

I had my baseline scan on friday and have now started the progynova, never done a fet before so its all new to me! actually felt quite worried about taking all my drugs on time so drew myself up a timetable  
it seems such a long cycle - progress scan in two weeks then 2 days after 'the thaw' and then e/t hoping i get that far 
look forward to meeting you all alisha

why's that all bold?? I'm not shouting honestly  *


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Mel      
Great news xx

Welcome Alisha - good luck with tx, i set my phone alarm to remind me to take progynova   got another couple of months on it i think, even after a BFP  

Ready - hope everything went well today, fingers crossed.

Hiya to everyone else
Hope you are all ok
Lots of love
Sharon x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

sparklequeen said:


> sparklequeen said:
> 
> 
> > *  MEDICATED FET GIRLS CURRENT SUMMARY  *​
> ...


*​*​


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ladies 

I have updated Sparklequeen's fantastic summary board (I hope I have done this OK  )

Beanie and Georgia please can you let me know your test dates and I will add these.

Also if I have missed any information or anyone off (sorry) and please let me know and I will update.

Hope this is all OK  

Spangle.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening

thanks for adding me to the list spangle  I think i'm about a week after you ...



Shabba said:


> i set my phone alarm to remind me to take progynova  got another couple of months on it i think, even after a BFP


shabba,..ayyy didn't know that 

is anyone else on a cocktail of drugs? do different clinics use the same/different drugs?

having a bored evening dp is fast asleep and i'm trying to do an assignment but i'm easily distracted by ff


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi 

I take 6mgs of progynova per day - 3 x 2mg tabs.

I take 3 tabs in the morning at the same time as my Buseralin injection so I do not forget any.

My clinic said it did not matter how I took the progynova as long as I took the full amount.

Each clinic is different so would always check with them.

When I go onto crinine gel I have been told to take this when going to be as they can be a little messy (tmi) sorry.

As I understand if you get a BFP you carry on with progynova for lining and crinone / cyclogest until placenta takes over.


Spangle. xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi
thanks for that... still making me ponder though .. so what's keeping the lining going during icsi/ivf? .. is that eostrogen released from the empty follicles? 
I hadn't really thought about it working in an entirely different way 

better go and rest my brain after that  
night
alisha xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Today has not been a happy day for us.  Went for blood work this morning and the office called this afternoon saying that our dr isn't happy with the way the blood work is going and i am to stop all meds and wait for a period.  I am so gutted...can't believe we got a positive on wed but now it's a  .  Is this a chemical pregnancy?  We only have 2 embryos left so will try another fet but am not hopeful (since these would be the weakest 2 and who knows if they'll even both survive).  Anyways, looks like I haven't graduated from this thread yet. Am hoping we can just start again (next week?) when af comes...

SOrry for the me post...will catch up tomorrow with the rest of you.  It's been such a roller coaster week.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ready, I am so so sorry   it sounds like what happenend to me on my first IVF, that was a chemical pregancy.

Its devastating to get a BFP only for it to turn into a BFN   I cried for days, if you need to talk you know where i am.

Have faith in the frosties you have left, there are so many stories of the weakest winning out, sending you lots of  

So very sorry hun xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Ready - I'm so so sorry to hear your news    
The same thing happened to me, I had an early miscarriage last month so I know just how devastated you are feeling hun, BIG BIG hug to you and your dh. It's so unfair to get a BFP and have it snatched away so quickly    I didn't think I could ever do anymore tx to begin with, but this soon past after a couple of weeks and we decided to concentrate on our frosties and try again. Give yourself a few weeks to grieve hun and don't dismiss those frosties as you just never know in this game. It's not always the strongest ones that survive, my last tx has taught me that. Our blast was top grade and "perfect" but sadly still didn't make it.
My thoughts are with you sweetheart, again I'm so sorry  
Maria xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

oh ready, I'm so sooooooooooo sorry to hear this.    
I really can't believe this.
sending you massive        

Melxxxxxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Aww ready soo sorry to hear about this  
Hope u get to feel better soon hun. Don't worry about your embies u got left, even thou they may not be as strong as the ones u just had transfered, u never know wat the out come of these will be!   
Wishing u all the best hun,
Take care 
Luv Jenna xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ready, so sorry sweetie   this is so unfair.

Take your time to grieve and have a good   with DH.

Thinking of you xxx

Spangle.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Alisha

I am guessing but in my thinking with IVF you still ovulate although accelerated by the drugs, therefore your body should naturally produce the hormones that make the lining grow, the crinone / cyclogest is a support to support / maintain pg which you take with the FET.

The progynova (HRT) allows the lining to build but along with the buserelin (down regging drug) suppresses the ovaries so you do not ovulate

So complex how it works but this is my minor understanding of how it works.  

Girls please correct me if you understand different, otherwise I hope I have explained OK?? 

Spangle.xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Ready ~ Im really sorry to hear your news. Big hugs for you. I cant imagine what it must be like to get such different results so close together. Its great you want to start again ASAP - and dont forget, they wouldnt have frozen your embies if they werent already good quality, so they're already top notch. It only takes one....

Mel ~ Congrats on your confirmed BFP - you must be over the moon! Thanks for your messages too - they've really helped 

Jenna ~ its going quick for you - although im not sure you'll agree with me!  Good luck! Dont test early!

Shabba ~ my little sweetie pie, not long until your scan now - im soooooooo excited for you! I cant wait to see Sonny and/or Cher! 

Alisha ~ Welcome. Thanks for your kind wishes - they mean a lot. Also for taking the time to read my diary. I hope its been able to prepare you a little for the exciting time youve got ahead of you.

Spangle ~ Thanks for taking over the list hun  Hope you are OK?

Beanie & Georgia ~ Good luck with your waiting - remember, dont test early! See if your halo can get as huuuuge as mine was!  

Fi, Maria and Shaz ~ thanks so much for your kind wishes also. They mean loads. Good luck with your future treatments 

Clare ~ Hows you sweetie? Where are yooooooooooooooooooooooooou??

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~​
I soooo hope i havent forgotten anyone - apologies if i have 

I just really wanted to wish you all well, as it looks as though ive got no more excuses to stay here - although i will of course read up on how you are all doing.

Thanks for helping me through the 2ww - im amazed at the success rates on here and the luckiness of you all - WELL DONE LADIES - its an inspiration, and im only sorry i couldnt join you this time.

You're all welcome to PM if you fancy a chat as i'll be around until my next cycle in July/August. AF is here now, so only one more then as soon as the following one starts, i can call the clinic to start again. Only 14ish more Saturdays to go!










Love to all and good luck with all these pregnancies/results and future treatments. You best all keep me up to date or else! 

Adios amigos










Sparkles x x x x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Ready so sorry hun ((((hugs)))

Sparkle what a sweetie you are  

Well I am in a horrid mood for no reason really. Bored out of my skull and going insane and still have 8 days left  
Oh well better go see if hubby is going to pamper me   better do


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Mel, just catching up and saw that you had your BFP confirmed!  Congratulations!!!  I'm so happy for you.  I know this time has been so stressful for you with the unknown and am just so happy your dream has come true. Dont worry about going back. OUr clinic monitors blood every few days once you get a bfp to check the levels.  It's normal.

Thanks for all your messages girls.  I've never cried so much after a BFP.  I guess because the others were with IUIs and IVF/FET is the last straw (i.e. with IUI, we always knew there was another option).  And of course, we started out thining I was pregnant only to have it taken away.  Last night, everytime I woke up I bawled...when i remembered that I'm no longer pregnant.  I'm very scared that the scar tissue the dr saw at the transfer is the reason for it not working.  Will ask that question when I return once AF comes. If it is, I think she can do lapascopic surgery.  (The scar tissue is from my c-section so it wasn't there last time).  I'm thinking too that since thsi will go on, I'm going to have to tell work..something I really don't want to do for somethign to personal and private...but otherwise how can i keep asking for vacation and come to work late so often?  

Question...anyone know how soon AF will arrive once we stop meds?  It's been a couple years and don't remember.

Gonna sign off becaues i told dh I was coming upstairs to shower.  He'll wonder why I'm taking so long.  Hugs to all..and thansk for your support.  Will sign on later and again, catch up with the rest of you.


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ready - I decided this year to tell work what was going on - I was fed up with all the lies and it was just adding to my stress levels.  I'm pretty fortunate in that I work for a really large organisation - Citibank and I went to HR for some guidance. It worked quite well because I then didn't have to have the conversation with my direct bosses (male and very unsympathetic). Basically HR has read them the riot act and told them they must support me but are not to ask any questions about my treatment. I have also signed off a flexi-time arrangement whereby I can work from home on days that I have hospital appointments - this works really well as I used to find myself running across half of London and really freaking out that I was so late for work and everyone would notice. When it comes to treatment, (ie transfers) i will always try to take 2 days off sick and then work from home and or go back pretty shortly after. As you can see, I am pretty rubbish on the TWW so am better to go to work asap.
i've spent most of the last two days frantically reading this site looking for examples where people have been called back to check their HCG levels. ACU was adamant that they count Day 1 from the day of transfer and would not have it that they count any differently whether its 3 day or 5 day transfers. So as far as they were concerned, my HCG levels were day 11 post transfer.  I should have faith it them  - their results have been absolutely unbelievable this year; I just cant help but worry until I get past Wednesday.
Anyway, I feel terribly guilty banging on about myself given what you have been through. Its really selfish of me. can I just say though that you have to believe in those frozen embies left because you got your gorgeous child from the same bunch so dont give up yet... hopefully they can thaw them and you'll be prego in a couple of months - how exciting   
Lots of love mel


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Just catching up from the last couple days...

Alisha, a belated welcome.  Glad you joined the thread.  It really helps going through this with others.  

Maria, so sorry you went thorugh this too.  It really sucks.  I'm anxious to start again so don't want to wait too long to grieve.  (I did plenty of that yesterday and today).

Jenna, thanks for the words.  How you doing?  Not much longer for your test.

sparkles, thanks for the note that they wouldn't have saved the embryos if there wasn't a chance.  I wish you all the best for your next round in July.  Keep in touch.

Georgia, try and find good movies or books.  The 2WW is so hard...so long.  Hang in there.

Mel, thanks so much for your response about work.  I'm really up in arms about what to do.  I also work for a big company and a bank (in Canada) and also have a male "people manager" that is new to me.  He's an old project boss but I"m so not comfortable confiding in him.  I'm thinking perhaps going up a level to his boss since his boss is quite sympatheic (and adopted himself this year so wouldn't be surprised if they've gone through this too), but then again, he won't want to deal with these issues.  Don't know what to do.  I'm really happy that HR understood with you and gave you no troubles and was flexible.  I know it's sooo easy to worry, but you've had such strong hpt readings (and early) I'm sure you'll be fine.  I have good feelings about your pregnancy. I know though, that the worrying never stops.   I'm just so happy for you. And you're not being selfish at all.  We're all here for each other...so we can all share our joys, worries and heartbreaks.  

I think my body still thinks its pregnant becuase I was sooo tired when dh and I went shopping.  By about aisle 4, I thought I was going to faint and my legs got so heavy.  Why don't they have any seats in supermarkets  I'm also having pains in my stomach...sortuv light cramping but not af cramping.  Hard to explain.  Am still so upset, but we will try again and i'll return to the clinic as soon as af comes.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've not been too well.  

Ready- So sorry to hear your news, sending you massive   

Sparkles-Thankyou for all your help and support, I wish you    for the future, take care x x

Shabba-Good to hear your doing well.  Not long for your scan, good luck..  

Mel-wahooo   so happy for you       I wasn't allowed to test until day 17    it's just procedure. take care hun

Jenna & Georgia-hope the 2ww isn't sending you too    good luck. sending lots of    

Good luck to everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone....


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

just a quick update from me. I had brown spotting most of the afternoon yesterday (16DPT). I am absolutely gutted as feel it is all over for me      . Hospital said I could go in today to see what is happening on my HCG levels although I dont have much hope.  I'll let you know when I hear something.
sorry for the depressing post
x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Mel, try not to worry, just because theres brown spotting doesnt mean its all over, try to stay positive hun
Thinking of you today  
Sharon x


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Good morning ladies, may I join you? I start DR'ing tomorrow for my first FET. Quite excited but also very anxious also. We have 3 blasts frozen so really hope they thaw OK to be put back.

Mel, you read about lots of people spotting in early pregnancy and it being fine  

Shabba, did you have your treatment at Bourn Hall? I think we may have spoken before?!

Speak soon.
Lindsay
xxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Aww mel, hope u ok hun,  
Iam sure everything will be ok   
As they say brown blood is old blood. hope everything goes well today let us know how u get off.
Good luck  
Luv Jenna xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Mel-Hunny try not to worry-I will tell you the truth why I haven't been on for a few days.
Sat night I went upstairs to put my pessary in and have my tablet, went to the toilet first and noticed some blood in my knickers, i wiped myself and there was some more there, basically i s**t myself, rang DP to come home from his friends house and take me to hosp.  I popped my pessary in quickly and had my tablet and waited outside for him while on the phone to St Marys waiting for them to tell me where to go.  Anyway, 2 Min's with a doc they sent me home.  Wasn't happy with the way i was treated so on Sun morning i rang my IVF dept and they brought me in for blood test on sun morning and i had to go this morning for another to see if my levels are still rising. Ive not had anymore since sat, just pink and bit of brown through the night/morning. What a nightmare, had hardly any sleep lately.  They rang an hr ago to say my levels have risen to over 12000.  what a relief, started blubbering on the phone.
They told me it could be that they both took and Ive lost one or its just embedding bleed, or as a lot of women experience a normal loss.

Please stay strong, i know its hard, sending you and your DH massive hugs


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Mel, I've heard some women spot throughout their pregnancy.  Hang in there.  It may just be your body dealing with the changes.  Keep us posted hon.  Will be thinking of you.

Shabba, how you feeling?  Not long before your first scan.

Lindsay, welcome aboard.  That's great that you have 3 blasts waiting for you.

Jenna, almost there.  Am thinking of you.

Clare what a scare you had.  Am so glad everything is good, and hope it's given Mel more hope.

I so want AF to come so I can return to the clinic to find out what went wrong and what's next.  Am very worried the scar tissue from my c-section is an issue (the dr and nurse seemed surprised to see it at the transfer).  So, am not sure if I'll need surgery first to remove it (I'm just speculating since we talked about lapascopy investigative surgery to last time when the IUIs weren't working).  If AF doesn't come by Thurs, not sure what will happen since I cannot go to the clinic on Sunday (it's our sons bday party) and she's not always there on Saturdays.  Gosh, I'm so impatient.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Clare, bless you hunni, you've been through the mill, glad you have had your mind put to rest  

Ready - no wonder your impatient, once you get on the ride, you dont want to stop incase you loose momentum, not long now x

Hi Lindsay, i dont think we have spoken before, but hi anyway   i had part tx done at my local private hospital then the lab work (e/t etc) done at Bourn Hall. Good luck with your 3 blasts and starting d/r tomorrow, everything crossed for you. Bourn Hall is lovely, beautiful surroundings.

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm feeling fine today, had the odd brown stuff (sorry TMI  ) but apart from that, tired and v v sore (.)(.) Cant wait till Monday for scan

Take care
Sharon x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Sharon,

Its been a stress, i feel so tired now, have no tears left   .
They have brought my scan forward from the 2nd may to the 26th April, my DP's 37th birthday.
I also have v.v.sore (.)(.)'s, i took my bra off the other day and it was like lead weights have been put in them.  Dont like taking bra off now, i freeze when DP cuddles me incase he knocks one 

Does the worry ever end.  I dont think it will, my mum still worries about me. 

Ready-hope everything works out for you soon, take care and stay strong.  Have a fun time at your sons party.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Clare
That should put your mind at rest. No the worry doesnt end   it goes on forever i think  
Not long now till you see your peanut/peanuts

Lots of love
Sharonx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Spangle122 said:


> sparklequeen said:
> 
> 
> > sparklequeen said:
> ...


*​*​


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm afraid it was bad news from the hospital. My HCG has crashed to 9 so I probably have already lost my bean!  Its over for me this time but I am going to AGAIN dust myself off and give it another shot.  I know we will all get there in the end.  Its a matter of time - I'm crying as I write this     

All the very best to all my buddies on here who are either cycling, preggo or in my boat - ie defeated this time but not for good

lol 

Melxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mel

I have posted on another thread but to repeat so sorry  .

Look after yourself and Good luck for the future xxx

Spangle


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Spangle122 said:


> Spangle122 said:
> 
> 
> > sparklequeen said:
> ...


*​*​


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Mel sweetie so sorry to hear that
((((hugs to you both)))))


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Mel-i've sent you a PM hun x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Mel - I'm so so sorry hun    

The same thing happened to me, so excited to get a BFP and then within a week my beta levels started to fall, It's so cruel and utterly heartbreaking!    big hugs honey, I know just how you're feeling. I admire your determination, wishing you so much luck for next time        

Maria xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Am really sorry hun. Have replied to your PM.

Am there whenever you need me and look forward to going through the next cycle together. 

Ready - i think you're gonna be ahead of me - but i wish you loads of luck for it hun.

Hope everyone else is OKO

Sparkles x x x x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh Mel, I'm so upset to hear your news as I know exactly how you feel.  There's just no way to describe the pain and dissappointment.  Good for you for getting back on that horse.  Maybe we'll cycle again together next time.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Mel - I so very sorry hun    
Just wanted to let you know im here if you ever need me.
Lots of love to you and DH

Sharon xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well, AF come today, so will return to the clinic tomorrow morning.  I'm hoping my dr will have answers of what went wrong.  Also as mentioned I'm very concerned about the scar tissue she saw during the transfer (have read it can prevent implantation and cause miscarriage) so will what's next for us.  i.e. can we just start fet again tomorrow?  do we need to wait a month and then start again?  Or will she have to remove the scar tissue first?  Am nervous, but want answers and know what's in store for us.

Mel, hope you're doing ok hun.

Hi to everyone else.  Beanie, Jenna and Georgia, hope you're all doing well during the 2WW.  Not much longer now.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Ready - Good luck with your appt tomorrow, hope they have some answers for you 

Hiya Maria, hope your doing ok xx

Beanie, Jenna & Georgia - Not long now girls, so excited for you, everything crossed

Mel, again I am so sorry hun 

Shaz & Ginger  i hope you are both enjoying the free time you have till tx starts again xx

Spangle - Loads of   for scan on Friday, everything crossed for a smooth e/t on Monday xxx

Alisha & Lindsay - Hows things with you too 

Clare, hope you're resting and taking it easy, not long till the scan 

Thinking of you all

Sharon x

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D11%252F11%255F8%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi can i join you?

we are doing our first medicated fet starting sniffing on 29th of this month
i done a s/p ivf  which i went straight on to menopur so feeling a bit  
about the sniffing.

well ilook forward to chatting to you all.

love sam xx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all,
Ready, good luck 2mor hope it goes well for u!
Mel, hope u ok hun  
Sam, welcome good luck with your treatment  
Hi to people i have missed hope your all doin ok  

Well 3 more days till i test and it does seem this week is goin quicker than last week   roll on    
My (.)(.)'s are sore have been for a few days now. I have been having period type pains but not so bad as real af pains (if u know wa i mean)  1 min iam dry the next iam getting some discharge   dont know if they good signs or not..  iam so landed i have made it this far without bleeding as last time on my 2ww i started spotting 8dpt which turned into a bleed. I really hope it has worked for us      
Speak to u all soon
Luv Jenna xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Jenna - Keeping everything crossed for you hun   

Sharon xx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks sharon  
How u feeling? has it sunk in yet,   not long for your scan bet u cant wait to see your little one/ones  
Take care
Jenna xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All

Can i join you please  

I am due to have my 2nd fet (but will be asking my cons to take my frosties to blast) i have 14 left and want to use most of them up as this will be my last go at my current clinic before moving to the ARGC (Hopefully i wont need to though)    i will also be asking for assisted hatching and gestone due to my a/f arriving on day 11  

Well done to all the bfps   and sorry to all the ladies with bfn's  

Good luck to all the ladies due to test


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

can i join you too? (emma i'm not really stalking you  ) 

i started medicated FET on saturday.....hoping this is the one as we have 4 frosties left and no more fresh tx  

will try to catch up on the thread   ritz.


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning ladies

Can I join you as well please?     

I'm just about to start medicated FET when AF arrives, due on Monday.  I have 6 frosties left from my first IVF in Feb/March.  I had a BFP but started bleeding 4 days later, diagnosed chemical pregnancy.    Feeling very nervous about this.  

Emma - There's no escape from me.    

At work just now, will catch up on thread later on. 

Looking forward to chatting with you lovely ladies.  

Lynn xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wooohoooo Ritz,lynn and sam jane all of us together    

Lynn-My a/f is due next thurs but i bet its late   

Ritz-Hope this is the one for you sweetie


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Shabba, thanks for the god luck wishes. How are you doing?  Feeling any different?

Clare, what about you?  Has it sunk in?

sam jane, welcome.  Bet you're on the countdown for the 29th.

Jenna, just 2 more days.  I'm rooting for you, and hoping all the soreness and stuff are signs.

emma, welcome as well.  Sounds like you have an amazing stash of frosties. That's great so you can try blasts.  Our clinic always does assisted egg hatching for fet.  Guess every clinic is different. when do you start your meds?

ritzi, lots of new faces.  It's nice.  Good luck.

Lynn, am so sorry about your positive turning into a negative. We just had the same thing.  It's just awful.  

Well, i went to the clinic this morning and things aren't as bad as I thought.  Our dr said I was definitely preg but the levels dropped from 26 to 20 (whataver that means) so it did implant but didn't stay.  Good news is the scar tissue is at the base so she's not concerned.  Thank god.  Was so worreid about surgery.  We decided that I am to take a small dose of the lining meds for now and then I'll return to the clinic on the 30th where she'll do a biopsy.  This apparently will increase our chances as it does somethign to teh tissue to promote implantation.  Then she'll give me provera (?) to bring on AF since I'm not regular and then will start the liing drugs and try again with our remaining two.  I hate all this waiting but am very relieved that we can try again.  She also said that our remaining embryos are good at 7 cell.  Am so hoping it works because then we'll have to go through fresh ivf again if ti doesn't


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ready - Its all sounding good for you hun, glad the appt went well, and it sounds like it'll be here before you know it xx

Welcome Lynn, Sam, Ritzi & Emma - loads and loads of luck with tx   

Jenna - Hope your feeling ok, not long now, thinking of you xx

To everyone else  

I had an emergency scan today, cause of bleeding last night, but all is ok (she says with a big sigh   ) and i have now seen our little BUB, 4mm long with a very strong heartbeat   

I wanted to say bye to you all as i'll be moving onto another thread, but I wont be leaving for good, I'll be popping in to see how you all are, and looking forward to all those   !!!
Thank you so much for all the support and friendship you have given me in this really hard time, and i just wish for you all to have you little miracles soon.

Sending lots of     
Sharon xx

Please pm me to let me know how you all are. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
Ready, iam glad everything went well with your appointment, be surprised how quick it'll be round now. wish u all the best keep in touch hun!!

Sharon, You must be so relieved to have seen your little one beating away,   wish u all the best hope u have a healthy pregnancy.
Hopefully i can join u on the other thread wen i test on Saturday   

Hi Lynn, ritzi, Emma   Hope your all ok. Good luck with your treatment!  

Well iam feeling quite relaxed to be honest (bout time to)   looking bak now and it seems to have flown by  
I'll be buying my preg test 2mor so iam quite excited about tha   as i know iam only 1 step away to testing   Iam praying lk mad i get a positive  

Speak to u all soon
Take care
Luv Jenna xxx


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your warm welcome.  

Jenna - loads of luck for testing      it won't be long now.  

Shabba - Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.  

Ready4family - It's not easy is it?  Glad your appointment went well for you. Good luck   

Off for a bite to eat.  Speak soon ladies.

Lynn xxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Girls when is the earliest I could test ?
Day 6 blasts were put in 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning Ladies 

Hope you are all well.............

Welcome to the thread sam jane, Lynn08, Emma74 and Ritzi, good luck for your treatment and I will add you all to the board  

Well Shabba good luck, great news you saw your little bean with a lovely strong heart beat. Best wishes for the rest of the pg and look forward to the birth announcement  

Clare, how are you doing, hope everything has all settled back down now, good luck for your first scan, not long now  


Ready - glad your appointment went well and great news you do not have to wait long although it seems like that's all we ever do, wait, so you will be staying with us  

Beanie - how are you sweetie?

*Jenna* - not long for you now     after testing at home will you have a blood test too Which test did you buy?? I think I will try the Clearblue digital this time as I have many threads and they seem to rate them.

Georgia - not long for you now either, hope you are OK    

Sparklequeen and mn23160 if you are still popping in   hope you are both OK  

MJP have you started your FET meds yet

Alisha and MrsS03 how you doing?

Hope that is everybody, sorry if I missed anyone.

I had my last injection yesterday and have my last lining scan today, was 10mm last Friday so hoping even more thick and comfy now!!!! All going well my lovely     will be thawed Monday morning for transfer Monday afternoon     then it is the dreaded  ...................

Speak soon ladies.

Love Spangle. xxx

PS: I will update the board as best I can, if I missed anything, any updates or anyone please shout and I will update.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

sparklequeen said:


> *  MEDICATED FET GIRLS CURRENT SUMMARY  *​
> ​
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning all  
Spangle, Good luck for your scan iam sure I'll be nice and ready for your transfer Monday!   Iam going to buy the clear blue non digital (hope i get some luck with it)  I did use the digital one on my other 2ww. Iam not sure about bloods they haven't mentioned anything to me, all they said was to ring them with the result   hope i do get bloods thou it'll be nice to know wat my levels are thats all i seem to be reading on here lately   

Hope everyone's ok  
Speak soon
Luv Jenna xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Jenna-Good luck tomorrow     

Spangle-Thanks for adding me to the board   well done on your lining that sounds lovely and thick  

Georgia-You getting tempted to test then    my clinic says with blasts you can test from 10dpt   good luck   

Lynn-  hope your ok  

Shabba-What a relief good luck for the rest of your pregnancy    

Ready4-Glad to hear your clinic are doing something positive for you honey and lets hope next time the embies get nice and cosy in your lining    i will speak to my cons and ask for assisted hatching as i read on the net it increases the success rate with frozen embies   im waiting for my a/f to start its due next thurs but im sure it will be late   then i will start buserlin on day 21  

Have a good weekend all and lets hope we have some more bfp's this weekend


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Shabba, what a scare you had.  Must be an amazing feelign seeing your little one.  Pleae keep in touch to let us know how you're doing.  Best of luck and a wonderful pregnancy.

Georgia, not sure the answer to your question.  I tested 4 days in advance and got a negative.  Went to the clinic the next day and got a positive.  So careful if you do a home test.  Don't be too upset if it doesn't show a positive.

Spangle, great news you're almost there.  Best of luck with your scan so you can transfer on Monday. 

Jenna, best of luck to you with the test.  I'll be crossing my fingers and hoping all the best.  You're saying your clinic doesn't do a blood test?

emma, thanks for the wishes.  Interesting how clinics are different.  That's what our clinic said about the assisted egg hatching which is why they always do it with frozen.

This sunday we're having a  birthday party for our son Evan.  My MIL informed me last ngiht that she may not be able to come.  We're so close and she's so close to Evan that I'm completely devastated. (Her mom may be having surgery and although it's only for a fractured hip, she still insists on being by her side...more out of obligation since they're not really very close).  So between that and our recent miscarriage, they've put a bit of a damper on his party...but I'll try and just focus on our son.  It's his day and we want to celebrate him.  He's our pride and joy.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Ready im sure your MIL will be gutted she cant be there too   but hey, why not have another smaller party with MIL and some others when she is able to be there   im sure Evan will have a great day anyway


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all and thanks for the welcomes  

now on day 7 of the hrt and patches - no downreg for me   - so going by last attempts ET should be in about 10-14 day   feeling sicky from the hrt but otherwise things are good....

ready - enjoy your day with ds - don't let anything put a damper on it hun....he will have a blast anyways  

em - we're having AH (as before  ) but this time possibly on 2 embies....my clinic are adamant that it has raised their success - and judging by louG and aliR both having twins last month i think there may be some truth in it   

spangle thanks for adding me to the board  

Lynn and Sam - hi again  

well i'm still tyring to figure out who is who - but hello everyone  

ritz.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ritz   dont worry if he doesnt budge i will be moving to the argc and taking my frosties with me    Ohhhhh those hrt patches sound horrible, how come no d/r for you then


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Right, I'll make a concerted effort to come on here reguarly now. Work has been busy this week but should be quieter from now on...good timing hey?!

Jenna, loads of     for tomorrow. Hope it's a  

Hope you've got lots planned for the weekend to take your mind off the thaw on Monday? That's the bit I'm dreading most.

Good luck Georgia. Are you going to cave in and test early? Do you have to do HPT yourself or do the clinic do bloods?

Shabba, so pleased all is ok with the bean and you've seen a lovely heart beat   Lots of sticky and healthy pregnancy vibes coming your way.

Emma74, hope AF turns up (or maybe not?!) so you can get started.

Ritzi, hope the side effects don't get any worse.

Ready, hope the party goes well and Evan enjoys himself. Hope the sun is shining for you all.

Well I'm on day 3 of down regging and remembering all the lovely side effects. Am going to try hard for it not to take over my life, so will continue exercising etc. and last night (being my birthday!) I had a few drinks, but won't be doing that too often. Feeling very lethargic already though. Anyone else find that? I'm sniffing synarel.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrsS03


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

mrsS03 - happy birthday for yesterday  

jenna - good luck for testing  

em - hoping you can go to blast hun   is this your last tx before you ARCG it?  
i've never had down-reg on any FET   i dont' really understand why anyone does - ladies please enlighten me   why the down-reg if high-dose estrogen does the same thing?  
I just have a day 2 scan to check lining is shedding/ovaries quiet - then start estrogen tablets 2 daily, and every 4 day increase one tablet. On my first FET my lining wasn't thick (6.2mm) so on the next FET i had tablets and patches (7mm). this time i'm on tablets as usual - but double the patches - so hence the sicky feeling - dont' think i ever produce this much estrogen   hoping for a good lining though  

ritz.


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

evening ladies,

i hope you all had a good day and thank god its Friday, and thank you for the welcomes.

*mrsSo3*  for yesterday i hope you had a lovely day, and also i am due to start synarel next sunday and was wondering if you have had many side affects from it as i really don't know what to expect look forward to any info please.

will try and do personals later.

Sam xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Real quickie, will pop back over the weekend, but just wanted to wish Jenna best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Quick one from me to wish MrsSo3 a belated bithday.  Hope you had a great day.

Jenna, best of luck for your test.  Am thinking of you.  We've gone through this whole thing together, and am hoping good things for you.

ritzi, like you I never did the down-regging thing.  For fet, I just came in on day 2 or 3 of my AF and right away started the meds to build up my lining.  My clinic just gave me the full dosage from the beginning and I took it for 2 weeks untli the transfer (at which time i also started progesterone a few days before).  So we're pretty much the same.  Good luck to you.  Hope you have a good lining this time.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

today Jenna thinking of you xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Jenna 
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








Thinking of you mate xx
Sharon x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

[fly]Ready[/fly]
I hope you have a fab party. Sounds like your app went well with your clinic. Good luck for the future. Stay  

[fly]Spangle[/fly]
Wishing you lots of   for Monday, hope everything goes smoothly, will pop in and check on you.

[fly][/fly]
Hope your well. It doesn't say when you test, good luck   

[fly]Jenna[/fly]
 Wishing you the very best of luck today...   

[fly]Georgia[/fly]
Will be thinking of you on Mon Fingers crossed.   

I too will be going on another thread, thankyou for all your help and support, you really have been a massive help. I went a bit   at times but with your support we got there. THANKYOU.
Wishing you all lots of luck, take care, I will keep checking in on you for a catch up...      

Love Clare x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Jenna     

Well sorry i never posted last night   didnt get in from my cons appt till late  
Anyway before i even had to ask my cons has suggested to taking 6 of my 14 embies out of the thaw and taking them to blast   he will either put them back day 5 or day 6 depending on how they are looking   he will use the icsi embies 1st and leave the ivf ones till another fet   he wont do assisted hatching as he said that the icsi process is simular and it can damage a blast so decided to leave them how they were unless they looked harder   he said if i want the gestone i can have it too for peace of mind and if this doesnt work he wants me to have a lap and remove my remaining blocked tube as the fluid in it could of become toxic and stop implantation   but he said there wasnt any sign of this on my scans through my fresh cycle  
So all in all im happy just have to wait for a/f to come   

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi ladies sorry about being awol... work getting in the way  

ready I was really sorry to hear   what a week for you, can't imagine what its like   hope you're feeling a little better   that's good that the emby implanted and hope that this nect tx will be the one  

spangle thanks for your help with my questions   wow wishing those little frosties lots of     for monday and hope the lining scan went well yesterday  

Georgia wow not long for you hun wishing you all the best for monday   

jenna wishing you all the best for today    

HI Lindsay, Sam, emma, ritzi, Lynn, maria  good luck to you all   

clare good luck with your scan next week  

Beanie how you doing? not long for you eithere hun ! hope you're hanging in there  

Mel I was very sad to see your post - what a horrid roller coaster week for you     wishing you the very best of luck with your fresh cycle in July  


Shabba glad the scan was good and all is well with baba   wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy  

sparkles good luck with your tx in the summer - wishing you the very best with that   

bit of me news.. been suffering with headaches but apart from that feel ok.. feels weird not feeling anything going on in there... next lining progress scan next friday 27th and then snowbabies thaw on Tuesday       

got ooodles to do som must get cracking! have a good weekend all

 jenna and georgia


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi girls bfn for me  

Sorry only now iam telling u all but i went bak to bed after testing this morning then i had my baby niece for a hr   wouldn't settle for her mam lol and she needed to get ready so lucky i live next door hey   (baby sitter on your door step wat more they want lol) Didn't want to give her bak mind  

Got to wait now till september for our NHS go which i dont mind as it'll give my body a break as i went straight from icsi to fet the following month. I just need a little time to build my strength so iam strong for our nxt go   Nothing is goin to get in my way.   we ARE goin to get wat we want!!! I'll be asking lots of questions wen i have my follow up and i would love to have more tests done to see y our embryo's aint implanting. I'll be ringing clinic monday morning so i will let u know wats wat....

Shabba and clare your not getting away from us that easily lol us girls who have bfn's WILL be joining u shortly       Hope your doin well girls  

Think me and dp maybe goin away    before our next try i'll be nice to get away, its not def yet but i hope we can sort something out  

Hope everyone else is doin ok speak to u all soon
Take care 
Lots of love Jenna xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Jenna 

Sorry sweetie, sending you and DH  

Good that you are being postitive and great idae for having something to look forward too...........

Look after yourselves and let us know what comes from yoour progress meeting.

lol

Spangle. xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Am really sorry to to hear about your result Jenna, but am really pleased that you seem so positive - another PMA queen in the making!  

Look forward to hearing from you again soon.

Hello to everyone else!

See, told you i was lurking!
















Laters my lovelies

Sparkles x x x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girls..

Jenna - I'm so sorry to read your news  Definately book yourselves a holiday, you deserve it!  

Well I'm still waiting for af so I can start the pill popping! Got to take it for 21 days, then I'll be starting the meds, I'm guessing transfer will be end May/beginning June if af decides to show up soon  

 to everyone else  

Maria xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jenna-So sorry honey, but what a great attitude you have   dont give up you will be a mummy   and have a wonderful holiday  

Alisha-  keeping everything crossed for your tx   

Mjp-Im waiting for af too   although mine isnt due till next thurs  

Hello to all the other ladies, hope your all enjoying the lovely weather


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92569.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

